# تأملات وخواطر من الكتاب المقدس...



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

ارجوا من كل الاخوة الذين لديهم تأمل او مقالة روحية او خاطرة
اضافتها الى هذا الموضوع
لنبدأ...





*إهداء…*


*إلى الروح العظيمة التي جعلتني أرى الله في كل مكان , وأن أقرأه في كل كتاب .*

*إلى الروح التي نادت بأقوى الثورات وهي ثورة المحبة .*

*إلى الروح التي كانت تعتقد أنه ليس هنالك إله آخر غير إله المحبة .*

*إلى الروح التي وضعت شعار المحبة فوق العدل , لكي لايكتوي العالم في الأتون الذي يكتوي به الآن .*

*إلى التي أحبت الحياة ولم تهاب الموت لأن الموت هو عبور الصديق للبحر .*

*إلى روح أمي الحبيبة أقدم هذه الخواطر والتأملات .*



*

*


*قصة الحياة*





​


نولد… نتألم … نموت… حقاً إن الحياة قصة والحكيم من يقف مفكراً ومعتبراً عند نهاية كل فصل, وواعياً لنغماتها الموزونة والمتعارضة.

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*متى تحل السماء على الأرض ؟


*
*

*​
متى نستطيع أن نجعل أيّام السماء تحلّ على أرضنا ونحن على قيد الحياة ؟!
لندرك أنّ خلاص عالمنا لا يتعلّق بوفرة المكتشفات ولا تتوقّف سعادة أبنائه على الثروة المادية التي نحصل عليها . إنّ خلاصنا بحاجةٍ إلى ثورة الضمير وإلى انتفاضة قوى الخير لنعطي الحضارة أفضل ثمارها وأبقاها … وبذلك نجعل أيّام السماء تحل على أرضنا ونحن على قيد الحياة .


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*وحي الحياة*




*

*​
إنّي لواثقٌ بأنّ الذي يجب أن يعلّم الناس شيئاً ليفيدهم يجب عليه أن يدلّهم على مواطن العظمة في نفوسهم .

أنا لا أتذوّق السلام الداخلي إن كنتُ محروقاً منه داخل نفسي .

أخاف من الذي أتقن معرفة الحرف والرقم ليغتصب حقّ اليتيم ، ويختلس فلس الأرملة .

نحن من الذين أتيح لهم أن يختبر المحاكم المذهبية ويطلع على كثيرٍ من خفايا العلاقات العائلية ، رأينا ما يملأ القلوب أسفاً وحزناً ، حقاً إنّه إذا لم يبنِ الرّب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البنّاؤون .

قانون الحصاد يحتم علينا أن نصبر وأن ننتظر .

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*الكنيسة التي أحب*




​
تلك التي تصغي بجدية وآمال معقودة إلى أصوات الفقراء والضعفاء أكثر منها إلى أصوات الأغنياء ‏,‏ لأنها تعلم أن الفقراء أوفر حرية وأقل تورطاً وأكثر انفتاحاً على الإله الذي لا ينفك يدعو البشر .
تلك التي تبارك وتسامح وتعذر .

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*ترى من ينقذنا من نفوسنا ؟*






​

إذا قدم لنا باخوس إله الخمر كأس النسيان .
وإذا نادتنا الزهرة آلهة الجمال للارتماء على أحضانها.
وإذا نادى المريخ إله الحرب ودعانا إلى الاقتتال والتطاحن .
ترى من ينقذنا من نفوسنا ؟
ومن يحل لنا مشاكلنا ؟
أمعاهدات , أم شرائع وقوانين , أم أحلاف .
هذه الأصنام التي يعبدها البشر بما في ذلك عجل الذهب لن تحطمها إلاّ التضحية واحتمال الألم في سبيل الحق .

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*لنرتفع بالأرض شبراً واحداً*



*


*​*
*

دنيانا ليست بحاجة إلى أن نحتل بعضنا بعضاً .
ولا إلى ذكاء يكدس الثروات … بحيث يمتص الكبير دم الصغير … ويقسم التاجر بكل إله وهو كاذب ومنافق … ويلعب المحامي على الحبال ويغرر بالخصوم … ويتحول الطبيب إلى تاجر هدفه تفريغ جيوب مرضاه .
مانحتاج إليه هو مجرد عرق وأقدام تهترىء وهي تتحدى الصخور في سبيل الخير .
نحتاج إلى من يقول لنا … 

*لأجل السماء لأرتفع بهذه الارض شبراً واحداً.*

نحتاج إلى من يقول لنا … أنا أنحني لآلامكم… وأسجد لدموعكم .

*طوبى للذي تظمأ نفسه فيجاهد في سبيل الله مع الحق. *


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*ختام الرحيل*


*

*


ها قد أقبل الغروب
وانسدل الليل على نهار الحياة
و طلع نجم المساء
و ارتفع صوت ينادي
قد أكملت السعي
و حان و قت الرحيل
أيها الحب الذي يستجيب النداء
كن قريباً الي حين ينأى كل شئ عني
السماء , والبيت , وأيام الهناء
ليت ساعة الرحيل تخلو من الحزن
عندما أركب البحر
وأمخر العباب
ليحملني خارج حدود الزمن والمكان
أن أراك ربي وجهاً لوجه
وأنا أعبر البحر​
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*نبع الخير*







إن في أعماق نفسك نبعاً عظيماً يتفجر منها الخير باستمرار , ويمكنك أن تلجأ إليه كلما شئت فتجد فيه متعة وانتعاشاً .
لكن كي تستفيد منه يجب :
أولاً – أن تؤمن بوجوده .
ثانياً – أن تقنع نفسك بأن إنتاجه في متناول يدك .
وما عليك إلا الإقبال عليه ولانتفاع منه في حياتك اليومية …​
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*أجمل الهياكل*






​

*الله لا يحتاج إلى رمز لعبادته , هو يحتاج إلى إنسان يجعل من قلبه هيكلاً ومن نفسه مذبحاً.*

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*كنت شريكاً لهم في الجريمة*





​




الخيانات الصغيرة تُضحى في سبيلها القضايا الكبيرة … والخطايا الصغيرة التي يقترفها الكثيرون تلد مأساة شنيعة مشتركة.
بعد أن أمعنت النظر بالطريقة التي حوكم بها *المسيح *وبعد أن وضعت يدي على الدوافع الكامنة في قلوب المتآمرين … عندما دققت في كل هذا … وجدت نفسي شريكاً لهم في الجريمة.
*سيدي ..* الذين يعرفون الحق ولا يعملون به هم كالذئاب تستفزهم رائحة الدماء.

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*أقوال وعظات للحياة :*


· عندما نتطلع إلى طريق المستقبل نرى أمامنا إمكانيات واسعة لإشاعة الخير وتوفير أسباب السعادة. عند ذاك علينا أن ندرك قيمة العمل وجمال الخدمة.· إني أودع لإلهي قلباً من لهيب نار مشتعلة، ولإخواني قلباً من محبة صافية مضحية، ولنفسي قلباً من إرادة فولاذية صارمة.· ليس المال هو السبيل للضمان الحقيقي في هذه الدنيا لأن المرء الذي يركز آماله ومستقبل حياته على المال يفشل ويخسر، إذ أن الضمان الحقيقي في هذه الحياة يقوم على المعرفة – والمقدرة – والاختبار.· الجد هو مفتاح الحظ والسعادة. والله يهب كل شيء للمجتهد والعامل الدؤوب. لذلك فاعمل أيها الإنسان ليومك لأنك لا تعرف ما يحمله الغد لك .. ولا تؤجل عملاً تستطيع عمله اليوم.· يجب ألا نثبت مراكبنا إلى حبال صغيرة، ولا أن نركز حياتنا على آمال أرضية زائلة.· هذه وصفتي للحياة أن تعيشوا سعيدين، عارفين حدودكم، وغير مفرطين في شيء، غارسين فيكم حياة التسامح والفكاهة، وغير فاقدين توازنكم عند الشدائد والنكبات.​
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*هكذا قالت الحكمة :*


سعيدٌ هو الذي يقرأ آية المحبة في سورة الغضب.
- إن محاولة مساعدة مخلوق تعيس أكثر مسيحية من التفلسف عن سر تعاسته.
- القلب النبيل كالشمس تتراءى عظمته عند الشروق.
- وجه المحبة في العمل والحق، وفي إيمانه بالآخرين.
- هناك طريقان للغنى: أن نحصل على ما نحتاج عليه، وأن نرضى بما لدينا.
- إذا أساء لك عدوك فاشترِ لكل من أولاده طبلاً.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

الأخت سن شاين ، رجاء لكي يستفيد الكل من مواضيعك الجميلة ، وضعها في مواضيع منفصلة لكي يتم قراءتها بإنفصال ويتم الإستفادة منها كلها


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*رسالتي إليك أيها الصديق :*


فُجع صديقي في شريكة حياته، وليست فجيعة أشد من فقد المرء شريك حياته. وليس اختبار أمرّ من هذا الاختبار، وخاصة بعد أن يتقدم المرء في الأيام، ويكون الشريك في هذه المرحلة من العمر المؤنس والسلوى والنصير …وليس صديقي هو الوحيد الذي يقف امام مشكلة الحزن والموت موقف الألم والفجيعة، ولكن على شاكلته كثيرين، مَن أعرفهم ومن لا أعرفهم. و هذه رسالتي إليك أيها الصديق .إن الحياة في تطور مستمر وتقدم مضطرد. وهي أشبه بالثمرة تحتاج إلى وقت للنضوج. ولا تنضج الأثمار إلا بتأثير العوامل الطبيعية من طقس وبيئة وغذاء. ولابد لها أن تجتاز الفصول المختلفة والتقلبات الطبيعية المتتابعة من شتاء وربيع،صيف وخريف، من ليل ونهار، من برد وحر، من رياح عاصفة وهدوء ساكن. كل هذه العناصر الطبيعية تساهم بنصيبها في إنضاج الثمرة. على هذا المثال عينه تعمل اختبارات الحياة المختلفة في صوغ أخلاقنا وصقلها لتصل إلى طور الكمال. وإذا فرضنا أن الشمس المنيرة ظلت مشرقة طول الوقت، فإن الثمرة لا تنضج ولا تصبح شهية للأكل، كذلك إذا رافقنا الفرح المستمر والغبطة المستديمة، لا تنبت فينا أعذب الأخلاق وأحلاها، لأننا نفتقر إلى الظلمة افتقارنا إلى النور، نفتقر إلى البرد القارس افتقارنا إلى الدفء المنعش. ولذا لا نخشى اختبارات الحياة مهما تقلبت وقست علينا، ذاكرين أنها لا تسئ البتة إلى أرواحنا.​
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*تعال الي أيهاالطائر*


بينما سجى الليل وسكن، ونامت الأطيار لمحت طيراً حائراً يطير من مكان إلى آخر في لوعة وحسرة ثم لا يلبث أن يصرخ من قلبه المكلوم فكأنه مثلي ضلّ في فيافي هذا العالم الوسيع فلا يقر له قرار … كأنه رثى لحالي فصرخ لصراخي، فياليتني أعرف نواحه فأعتني به، لو كنت أفهم شجوه ويفهم شجوي، لكان لي سميراً في وحدتي، ونظرت اليه لأرى صورة نفسي مطبوعة في قلبه ال**ير !!تعال إليّ أيها الطائر الحائر … تعال إليّ فإني حائر مثلك … ولا غرو أنك تبحث عن مأواك … تبحث عن راحتك فسوف تهتدي اليها قريباً في إحدى تلك الأماكن الكثيرة وتتركني وحيداً … لأناجي السماء المرصعة بالنجوم، والشمس التي تطلع وتغيب وتلك الكواكب التي تدور في أفلاكها، وتلك الأشجار الباسقة الذاهبة نحو السماء بما تحويه من أطيار آمنة … وتلك المياه اللجينية التي تجري في أنهارها … وتلك الصخور الناتئة.سبحانك اللهم كل شيء في الكون رمز لقوتك وسلطانك.​
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*أرفع الضحايا*


لعل الكثيرين من الناس أسوأ من يهوذا الاسخريوطي الذي سلم المسيح لليهود بقبلة وبثلاثين من الفضة. لكنه امتاز عنهم بما لا يحسد عليه في أنه خان ارفع الضحايا شأناً وأسماهم قدراً. وكثيرون ارتكبوا الجرائم ضد الإنسانية ولم تتحرك نفوسهم يهوذا انتحر شنقاً حتى الموت وبينما الكثيرون يعيشون حياة سعيدة بعد كل جريمة تتصف بالدناءة والسفالة. وكان انتحار يهوذا مأساة أقترنت بمأساة الصلب مما يؤكد على أن الشر لا يلد إلا الشر.يهوذا كان شريراً لأنه سلم المعلم لليهود لمحاكمته. وكان صالحاً لأنه لم يقوى على احتمال عبء ذنبه أما الكثيرون يبيعون الله في حفلة جنس وطرب ولم أسمع أو أرى واحد منهم ذهب إلى الانتحار غير مأسوف عليه مما يؤكد على أننا أكثر إجراماً من يهوذا الاسخريوطي​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*يهوذا درس تحذيري*


إن يهوذا يقف أمام جميع الناس عظة وعبرة لكل من يحب المال، فمحبة المال تسلب القلب وتميت الضمير، وتقود إلى التفريط في كل ما هو عزيز وغال، وجميل. ففي يهوذا تحذير لكل من يتصل عملهم بالمال. فالجشع مرض عضال يصيب الفقراء والأغنياء على حد سواء، ويكون في آلاف الليرات، كما يكون في أصغر العملات. وما أنسب هذا الدرس لعصرنا الحاضر حيث تسربت محبة المال إلى كل نواحي البشرية في جميع أنحاء العالم. أن يهوذا كان ملازماً للمسيح في تنقلاته وخدمته إلا أنه لم يكن يوجد ابن للهلاك كيهوذا . حقاً إنه لعظة وعبرة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*اخلق سعادتك و سكينة نفسك*


• أولاً : بإبعاد روح الشك و الحقد عن نفسك . و اعلم أن من يحمل حقداً في قلبه يفقد نصف سعادته

• ثانياً : بالعيش في الحاضر لا في المستقبل , و ها هو معظم شقاء الإنسان يأتيه عن طريق اشتغاله بأخطاء الماضي , و تحسّره على ما فات . . .

• ثالثاً : بعدم تضييع الوقت و النشاط في محاربة الظروف التي ليس للإنسان طاقة عليها

• رابعا ً : بالتعاون مع الحياة و العمل لازدهار معالمها عوضاً من محاولة هدم أنظمتها , و الثورة على أوضاعها و التهرب من مسؤولياتها

• خامساً : برفض الشفقة على النفس عند محاسبتها على أخطائها , و مدحها عند التصرفات النابية , و إيجاد الأعذار لتبرير قصورها

• سادساً : بغرس بعض الفضائل الصامتة و التمرس بها , كالمحبة و الشرف , و الولاء

• سابعاً : بمحاولة إدراك القوة العليا التي تسيطر على مماشي حياتنا , و بعدم جعل النفس مركز العبادة , بل الاعتماد على قوة إلهية سماوية هي أعظم من قوتنا و أعلى مقاماً منها . . .

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*آفاق عالم غير منظور*


أصحاب الأحاسيس المرهفة من الناس ثلاثة أقسام :

• القسم الاول : أناس أرهفوا روحيا , فاخذوا ينحون منحى الصوفية , فيرون مالا يراه الآخرون و يشعرون بما لاتشعر به عامة الناس , و الحقيقة عند هؤلاء الناس تأتيهم و حيا و إلهاما أكثر من الوصول إليها عن طريق العين المجردة

• القسم الثاني : أناس أرهفت عواطفهم , فأخذوا يطلون على الدنيا من الناحية الفنية , فيتطلعون إلى الجمال المنتشر في هذا الوجود , فيرسمون صورا رائعة أو ينشدون شعرا عذبا أو لحنا موسيقيا
• القسم الثالث : امتلؤا بالحس الإنساني و الذوق الاجتماعي , فبرعوا في اكتساب الأصدقاء , و في خدمة بني الإنسان , و هدايتهم , و وضع مثل عليا أمامهم .
قليلون جدا من البشر من و هبوا هذا الإحساس المرهف الذي يتيح لهم التعمق بأسرار الحياة , نادرا من الأشخاص من تتصل أعماقهم بالأبدية و تحلق أرواحهم المجنحة إلى العلاء فيدركون مالا يدرك عن طريق الحواس , و يرون مالا يرى بالأعين الطبيعية , إن أولئك الذين و صلوا إلى أفاق عالم غير منظور هم أناس و هبوا بصيرة نورانية , و استطاعوا بفعل هذه القوى الروحية , تجديد حياتهم , و فتح عصر جديد لامتهم .

و عامة الناس يقتصرون في تلفتهم إلى اليمين و اليسار و الأمام و الوراء , أما الذي أوتي الحس المرهف يتطلع دائما إلى الاعلي و الأعماق بالإضافة للجهات الأربع , و ان من يستجيب للقوى الروحية الخفية يتاح له رؤية ذلك العالم غير المنظور هو الذي أدرك معنى الحياة إدراكا حقيقيا , و حاجة الناس الكبرى في هذه الأوقات هو احترام هذه القوى الروحية التي تعمل المعجزات في حياة الأفراد و الجماعات

قد لاتكون للحياة ثمة قيمة إذا اقتصرت على الأمور المادية و تجردت من تلك النظرة التي تحملناالى تلك العوالم غير المنظورة حيث نحظى برؤية مالا يرى . . .​
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*افضل اجنحة الهروب*


ما الذي يحاول الناس الإفلات منه ؟
يريدون اجتناب غدر الزمان و تقلب الأحوال لأن الناس وجدوا أنفسهم بعيدين جداً عن الهدوء و الاستقرار و الصفاء النفسي وجدوا القلق على الصحة , القلق على الثروة , القلق على حقوق البنين , القلق على الروابط الأسرية القلق من الفقر و العوز و الحاجة , القلق عندما نكبر من يأخذ بيدنا . من يضمن بقاء الحب , ووفاء الأصدقاء
إن عواطف القلب متقلبة لا تبقى على حال , و لا ينقضي عام أو عامين حتى يسبقنا فيها صديق أو حبيب إلى القبر

ثم من هو الإنسان الذي يثق كل الثقة بنفسه و أخلاقه و نزاهته تجاه الصدمات و المغريات التي تعترض حال سبيلنا في الحياة ؟
حاول الناس الهروب و الإفلات بطرق شتى و أساليب متنوعة للهروب من الواقع . جربوا أجنحة الفلسفة ليطيروا بها من العالم .

بحث الناس عن الفن سبيلاً للهروب كما التمسوا السلام و الهدوء في المخدرات و الأفيون والهيرويين و ما شاكل ذلك لكن الأمن و المحاكم , و المستشفيات و المصحات العقلية شهود على عقم هذا الهروب .
إن أفضل أجنحة الهروب هي الهروب إلى أمنا الطبيعة إلى المروج الخضراء الناضرة إلى الأنهار المتدفقة نتأمل غروب الشمس و نستمتع في شروقها , لأن الطبيعة هي أم الجميع و يوم آت لا ريب فيه ستضم أبناءها إليها دفعة واحدة .

كم أنتِ جميلة أيتها الأرض الطيبة .​
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*الحــــق والعجـــز*


الإنسان البشري تواق أبداً إلى الحياة ، والحق ، والخير والجمال . وهو عاجز عن أن يبلغ ملئ مراده في حياته على الأرض . ذلك لأن الحياة هنا مختلطة بالموت ، والحق ممزوج بالباطل ، والحب بالكراهية.
الإنسان يفكر في بعض المعاني مثل العدل ، والإيمان ، والثبات ، والمحبة لكنه عاجز عن العمل بمقتضاها , والاستشهاد في سبيلها .
وللتخلص من ظاهرة العجز هذه لابدَّ من التحلي بروح الشجاعة الأدبية لفهم الحق والعمل بمقتضاه .
*(وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل من يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية**). *


​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 أبريل 2011)

*أهم ما يحتاج إليه الناس*




​

الحكمة، والشجاعة، والعفة، والعدالة , هذه الفضائل ترددها الألسن وينادي بها زعماء العالم ولكنها لا تزال في أول عهد الناس بها يعرفون اسمها فقط ولكنهم لايطبقونها على أعمالهم لأنها لم تتأصل فيهم بعد . لكن إذا ما تأصلت في المجموع ولدت فيهم روحاً وطنية حقيقية لأن الأمين والمتسامح وطني حقيقي والشجاعة الأدبية وليدة الوطنية الحقة . ولا يمتاز الإنسان عن الحيوان إلا بفضائله الحقيقية .

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*اكليل الزواج*




​

ليس بالتأكيد كل من اجتمعا معا بإكليل الزواج قد جمعهما الله , وأيضا ليس بالضروره كل من افترقا بالطلاق أن يكون قد فرقهما إنسان … فمن الممكن أن يكون الله هو من يفرقهما لخلاص نفسيهما أو خلاص نفس أحدهما .
*الله لا يجمع إلا في الحب والخير والعطاء.
*​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*أقدس الذكريات








قد يتحدث كوخ صغير عن مجد عظيم. 
وقد تنطق كومة من الحجارة بأقدس الذكريات.*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*أزاهير*


*

*

*لننشر أزاهير المحبة والسلام*​


​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*الحق*






الحق هو الأمر الذي يقبله العقل السليم النزيه عن الغاية الخاصة بلا جدالٍ ولا اختلاف .
الحق هو النور الذي يضئ طريق هذا العالم ليعيش بسلام ولكن مع أبناء النور والسلام .
الحق والعالم ضدان لا يجتمعان ودائماً يتغالبان في كل شيء . 
الحق هو شعلة نور سماوية موجودة في كل نفس بشرية وليس أحد لا يعرف الحق . وان كل حق هو واجب أيضاً .​الحق في أحيان كثيرة يحتاج إلى الرحمة التي بدونها لا يمكن أن يأتي بالنتيجة المنشودة منه بل يأتي بنتيجة كنتيجة الظلم .
العالم الشرير لا يعرف الحق ولا يستطيع أن يقبله لأنه يراه غريباً عليه .


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*الجميع أخوة*






العالم مضطرب والكل يعمل على بناء جدار حول نفسه ليأمن شر غوائل الزمان وحدثان الدهر دون أن يلتفت إلى أخيه الإنسان أو يهتم بجاره القريب. وكثيراً ما يسعى بعضهم لرقي سلم العظمة والفخار على جثث أبناء جنسهم وجماجم إخوتهم لذلك من الضروري أن نزرع بذور المحبة في كل مكان وننادي بأعلى صوتنا الجميع أخوة ونرفع دعاء إلى الله ليزيل بقدرته العجيبة العظيمة جميع الحواجز والفواصل الجنسية والقومية ليعرف جميع الناس أن الكل أخوة ويتحقق ذلك عندما ننزع من قلوبنا كل تعصب ذميم وجهل مطبق فيسهل تقارب الناس بعضهم مع بعض فلا يعودوا يشعرون بالوحدة وببعد المسافة بينهم وبينهم الآخرين . 
فيقدموا إذ ذاك على التعاون والاشتراك معاً بقلبٍ واحدٍ وبيدٍ واحدة على بناء الحياة الفضلى .​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*على قدر البساط مددت رجلي*




​
إذا كنت تمد رجلك أكثر من سعة بساطك فاعلم أنك تخدع نفسك ويكون ما تنفقه زيادة عن مقدرتك كأنك تشتري استخفاف الناس بك وأنت لاتدري . 
كل العار أن نتظاهر بالغنى ونحن فقراء ، وإن معظمنا يريد أن يقلد الطبقة الغنية حاسبين أن الإنفاق يزيدنا رفعة ومقاماً .
والرفعة والمقام والاحترام والجاه لا تكون بلبس الحرير وسكن القصور بل هي النفوس الكبار … والترتيب… والنظام… وإدراك الحقوق والواجبات … فلا تخجل وقل لمن عيرك من الجهلاء بالبخل :
*ما التقتير عن بخل ولكن على قدر البساط مددت رجلي*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*وصايا إضافية*





​• يجب أن تذكر أن الله لا يحابي أحداً من أولاده فالكل عنده سواء.
• لا تقاس عظمة الأمة بكثرة سكانها ووفرة قصورها ومالها بل بنسبة وفيات الأطفال فيها، وكرامة المواطن في ربوعها.
• تذكر أنه لا يمكن لأي حضارة أن ترتفع إلا في احترام المرأة والسمو بها إلى المثل العليا.
• اجعل دور المحاكم عيادات للعلاج النفسي وسجونك لعلاج الأمراض الأدبية والأخلاقية. 
• اقضِ على الحرب ولا تهدد جارك بالأساطيل الضخمة والاستعدادات الحربية الهائلة.
• أكرم الناس بسبب أخلاقهم وخدمتهم فقط ولا تحتقر أحداً.
• لا تشهد بالزور على قريبك سواء داخل المحاكم أو خارجها.
• الآن بعد أن اغتنيت وارتقيت حاول أن تبعث برسالة السلام والمحبة إلى كل أرجاء الأرض.
• لا تحمل في نفسك غلاً أو ضغينة أو مرارة حيال الذي يسبقونك في حلبة ميدان الحياة، طالما لم يفعلوا بك ضرراً.
• لتفحص نفسك حتى ترى البواعث التي تسوقك إلى حب التسلط والسيادة والزعامة فوق الآخرين.
• ثق في قوة الإيحاء وفي ثاقب نظرك، ونور بصيرتك, وثق أن للتفكير الروحي المجدد قوة مدهشة في إيجاد الحل الكامل.
• لا تلقِ اتكالك على الأشياء المادية لأن هذه بلا شك ستخلق في حياتك عوامل القلق والتوتر عاجلاً أم آجلاً.
• تجنب ما أمكن أسباب التوتر والقلق والضجر والخوف لتجنب نفسك أمراض القلب، وقرحة المعدة، وارتفاع ضغط الدم، والتهاب المفاصل، والسرطان – هي ألد الأعداء التي تواجهنا.
• ليكن لديك إيمان يزيل عنك أسباب التوتر ويقدم لك مرساة تستقر عندها النفس.
• اجلس على شاطئ البحر أو في أعالي الجبال أو في الحفر، واسترخ، وتأمل فتجد راحة لنفسك.
• تذكر أن خلف كل صليب قيامة.
• من الحق ألا تفكر في رفع نفسك أكثر مما تستحق ولكن من الحق أيضاً ألا تخفض من ذاتك أكثر من الواقع لأن التطرف في الناحيتين موقف غير سليم.
• احكم على نفسك حكماً عادلاً قبل أن يحكم عليك.
• اعلم أن الحياة تحتاج إلى ضابط خارج عنها إذا أردت السلام التام، والاكتفاء التام، والقوة والتوازن التامين. وتذكر أن الحياة البشرية لا يضبطها إلا الحكمة التي تعرفها تماماً، والقوة التي تقدر على معاملتها، والمحبة التي لا تساؤل فيها. وهذا ما نحتاج إليه جميعنا فوق كل شيء آخر.


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*ومضات*




​
*القضية الجوهرية في كل نجاح هي في قدرة الإنسان على ضبط الأعصاب وإن أسباب البؤس والفقر والفشل والحروب والمخاصمات والاعتداءات والمؤامرات ترجع إلى تصرفات تتخذ عند العجز عن ضبط الأعصاب وحكم النفس .
*أيها الأغنياء لا تنسوا إخوتكم الفقراء لئلا يتحجر الضمير فتعيشون أشقياء في مالكم .. أكثر مما هم أشقياء في فقرهم ….
ومهما طال الزمن أو قصر سوف نؤدي الحساب عن وكالتنا وليكن جزاؤنا مما نحن فيه وليكن الجزاء على قدر السعي لتوزيع خيرات الله على أولاده .
*موارد الإنسان إن استعملها للخير كانت سبب سعادته وإلا فهي مدعاة لنزوعه للتعاسة واستهدافه للهوان.
*نحن نخص عائلة إنسانية واحدة ، ومن أجل ذلك فإنه يترتب علينا جميعاً أن نهتم برفاهية الجنس البشري .
*إن التحرر من قيود العالم هو أسمى ما يصل إليه الإنسان المثالي .
وإن الاستسلام للشهوات ومباهج العالم هي العبودية بعينها .
*يجب على الإنسان أن يكيف نفسه لأوضاع الحياة المتغيرة ، ولا يسمح لمواهبه أن تنكمش ولا لأحلامه أن تموت ، ولا لرؤياه أن تتقلص ، ولقلبه أن يصغر ، إنه يظل ممتداً ومنطلقاً ، وناشداً كل عظيم وطالباً كل سامٍ ، ومذللاً كل الصعاب .


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*على الطريق* 




​
*العدل لا يموت والحرية لا تتغير والحق لا يعدم له نصيراً وإن جار الزمان عليه فلا بد من الانتصار عاجلاً أم آجلاً .
*لنذهب هذا العام إلى بيت لحم وهناك ندفن ضعفاتنا وأخطائنا ومعايبنا ولننشر في هذا العالم أزاهير المحبة والسلام .
*ليست المعرفة بل إن طريقة استخدام هذه المعرفة هي التي تقرر مصيرنا .
*علينا أن نشترك في بناء العالم ، ولنا الحق في اختيار ما نريد بناءه ، وما نختاره سيثبت إذا قام على أساس التضحية والتفاهم .
*إن التحدث عن السعادة أسهل من الوصول إليها .
*علينا أن نقدم للعالم رسالة متقدة بالغار وليس استعراضاً لألعاب نارية.
*الصداقة الحقيقية متى وجدت مقوماتها تدوم في القلب وتشع في النفس وعلى الإنسان أن يبحث عن الصداقة بحكمة وأن يحافظ عليها .
*ما هو سر السعادة ؟
وهل هناك سر عجيب للسعادة ؟
كل ما لدي قوله هو أنه عندما أنهض من نومي في الصباح أختار بين أمرين:
أن أكون سعيداً أو غير سعيد
وإني أجد أحسن السبل اختيار الطريق الذي يجعلني سعيداً ..
لأن السعادة والتعاسة من صنع الإنسان ومن نسيج خياله


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*حدود فاصلة في عالم الروح*




​



هل هناك حدود فاصلة في عالم الروح ؟
بوذا ليس هندياً ولا أمريكياً ولا يابانياً إنما هو ينتمي إلى عالم الروح .
المسيح ولد في اليهودية ولكنه ليس يهودياً إنما هو أممياً للكون بأسره .
لا يحق لإنسان أن يقيم فواصل وحدود في عالم الروح ، ليس هناك غزو وحروب في عالم الروح ، وليس هناك حدود فاصلة في ميدان الحق لأن النفس تسمو فوق كل الفوارق القومية ولا تقيم وزناً للون أو الجنس .
إن النفس دولية في نزعتها في عالم المعرفة ، وفي عالم القيم الروحية السامية ، لا مجال للحدود ، ضيقة كانت أو واسعة . 










​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*من وحي الألم*




​
• كل ما يصيبنا عن طريق أنفسنا أو أحبائنا ، يصيبنا أيضاً عن طريق أعمالنا .
• كل من يتعاطى مسكراً أو مخدراً ليهرب من الألم إنما يحطم أعصابه بيده فيفتقد لذة الحياة ويعجز عن رؤية النور .
• إن وحي الألم قد يعلن لشخص ما في دقائق معدودة ما لن تكشفه له حياة طويلة يقضيها في عيش رغيد .
• الألم قد يصبح دافعاً وقوة عاملة في خدمة الآخرين ، فما أعظم هذا الهدف ونعم المصير .
• إن الحياة ليست صليباً بل قيامة لأن خلف كل صليب قيامة . 
• لولا ثورة الألم لما أمكن أن نعمل في أيام ما لم نعمله في سنين عديدة .
• المحبة صابرة تتألم مع كل من يخطىء في دائرتها العالمية الواسعة .
• إن العالم يبلغ أقصى حدود الكمال في المحبة المتألمة المضحية .
• ونحن نرتقي سلم الوجود نجد أننا في الواقع نختار الألم والكفاح عن قصد في نفوسنا أو لخدمة الآخرين.
• الألم هو أنقى شكل للنشاط ، وربما كان الشكل النقي الوحيد .
• إن الله يتألم أكثر منا .
• تاج الشوك هو أبداً رمز لأعمق الحقائق عن هذا العام .
• نرى أن العالم مع قسوته ليس وادياً للدموع بل هو وادٍ لتكوين الأخلاق ، والأخلاق لا يمكن أن تتكون أو تتقوم إلا بعد جهد وكفاح وآلام .
• علينا أن نكون كطيور الليل تغرد في حلكة الظلام لتنبئ عن ظهور فجر جديد رغماً عن الظلام الذي يحيط بها


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*مع قافلة الأيام

كثيراً ما تنفتح الفرص أمامنا وتقرع على أبوابنا لكننا لحماقتنا نهملها ونغلق تلك الأبواب في وجهها بأيدينا .
وعلى عتبة كل بيت نجد فرصاً ذهبية تنتظر ساكنيه ، لكن ويل لهم إن هم أوصدوا الأبواب بأيديهم وحرموا أنفسهم من هذه الفرص السانحة ، علينا أن نفهم نحن أبناء الحياة ما تع**ه المرآة الكبرى في الحياة .
الإنسان يعيش في الزمن ويسير مع قافلة الأيام ليطرح كل منا أحمال الماضي عن ظهره ويضع يده بيمين الله وهو يسير في غمرة المستقبل المجهول .
لتمتلئ قلوبنا بالمحبة فيزول البغض وينتهي الخصام وتضمحل المطامع التي لا تترك وراءها إلا الحروب والدمار والدموع والدماء .*


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*على العالم أن يختار* 




​
قضية السلام والحرية والعدالة وكل ما تعتز به الحضارة الإنسانية .
لقد أمسى الحق والعدالة والحرية ألفاظاً جوفاء لا معنى لها وأمسى التحدث عن الحرية خداعاً وتضليلاً .
وليس الناس في هذه الحالة إلا عبيداً للجماعات .
آلات عمياء لا تعقل ولا تفهم .
والسؤال الجوهري المطروح ماذا على العالم أن يختار ؟
وأي إله يجب أن يعبد أمام تعدد آلهة البشر ؟
إن العالم اليوم مسوق أن يعرف عن طريق الترويض والتدريب في اختباراته العسيرة ، إنه عائش على أساس فاسد ، وإن حاجته الأولى والعظمى هي إلى الحق والخير والجمال .


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*علل الأمم*






تتسابق الأمم والأفراد في ميدان السعي وراء الرفعة والمجد والتفوق ، واشتدت المنافسات لدرجة يخشى معها الاصطدام ويا ويل البشرية من ويلات الاصطدام .
إن علل الأمم ليست جلدية لتعالج بالمراهم بل هي قلبية بحاجة إلى أطباء اختصاصين في أمراض القلب.
علل الأمم في أخلاقها ومبادئها وحياتها.
علل الأمم اليوم أنه لا وجود للثقة في المعاملات… ولا الصدق بالقول… ولا الأمانة في الواجب… ولا الوفاء في العهد… ولا احترام حق الضعيف… ولا الحاكم بالمحكوم …هناك حواجز بين الطبقات وقلوب متنافرة وتعصّبات طائفية ذميمة. لم نعد اليوم نرى إخوة لنا في الإنسانية بل أعداء وهناك منازعات دولية لا تنتهي ولن تنتهي لأنهم لا يريدون أن تتحول السيوف إلى سكك للحراثة والرّماح إلى مناجل للحصاد 
علينا أن ندرك أن الإنسان خلق ليحيا وإن البر يرفع شأن الأمّة.


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*ماذا ترسم لك لفظة الدين







إنّ اللفظ يحمل عادة إلى الذهن صورا في المعاني المستمدّة في ذلك اللفظ. فإذا ذكرت الربيع مثلا تزاحمت في ذهننا :
صور أشجار زاهية مورقة
أطيار طوال النهار شادية صافرة لاهية سادرة
رياض جميلة وأزهار ضاحكة وحياة نامية
وغبطة شائعة في موسم الحياة والرجاء ….
كل بستان يحدثك عن الربيع
وكل شجرة بستان تحمل إليك نبأ الربيع ..
وكل طائرة غادية أو رائحة بين الزهر والشجر تقول لك الربيع….
وإذا ذكرت لفظة ” الحب ” يصطبغ الفكر عندها بلون وردي زاهٍ ويزدحم العقل بصور أشعة القمر الفضية المنع**ة على صفحة الماء ، وزورق صغير عائم في النهر تحت ظلال الزيزفون .
وذكرى ليالي الغبطة والهناء والقناعة, أو ذكرى وادٍ من الألم أو الحزن أو الفقر ، سار فيه الشريكان بروح راضية قانعة …
أما إذا ذكرت لفظة الدين ، فلست ادري ما الصور التي ترسمها هذه الكلمة في خيالك ؟ 
أترسم صوراً رمادية ؟
أترسم المظالم التي حبكها الناس باسم الدين في التاريخ ؟
أترسم الواجبات الثقيلة التي فرضت على العابدين المساكين ؟
أترسم التقاليد الجامدة التي قيدوهم بها كما بأصفاد من حديد ؟
أترسم لك العقائد التي تبدو لك أحياناً كثيرة عاطلة عن المعنى ؟
أترسم لك الطقوس المملة التي تثقل النفس وتزهقها ؟
أترسم لك الكنائس التي تثير غضبك وسخطك بسبب إهمالها رسالتها الحقة ؟
أترسم لك لفظة الدين شيئاً من هذا ؟!!!!*

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*ومضات عن الأمل*




​
*الأمل نعمة كنعمة المال ونعمة الصحة وكنعمة القناعة وقل ما شئت … فالأمل يعمل في وسط الشدائد ليخفف الآلام ويطرد الأحزان ويخفف من وطأة الهموم والهواجس القاتلة كلما ابتلينا بالمصيبة والفشل والخذلان . 
*ما أصعب وقع الخسارة بعد انتظار الربح .. والمرض بعد توقع الصحة .. ولولا الشعور بأن الأمور ستنقلب أوضاعها بوقت قريب .
*الحياة كثيرة المصاعب والعثرات وبواعث الفشل والسقوط فيها أكثر من عوامل الفوز والتوفيق
(من سره زمن ساءته أزمان ).
*فأهمية الأمل عظيمة لدرجة لا يتصورها العقل على وجهها الصحيح في نفوس الآخرين لكنه قد يدرك بعض عظمتها إذا ما انفرد إلى ذاته وعمل حساباً لنفسه معللاً النفس بالأمل دون سواه .
*لولا الأمل لما استطاع إنسان تحمل وطأة الخيبة والفشل دقيقة واحدة.
*لولا الطمع في الجنة ماذا كان حال البشرية اليوم ؟ 



​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*ما هو المعنى الجديد للشرك بالله ؟*




​
كان فهم الناس في الماضي للشرك على أولئك الذين يشركون في عبادتهم آلهة أخرى غير عبادة الله الواحد.
ومع أن هؤلاء كانوا مشركين إلا أنهم أظهروا في عبادتهم روح الولاء والتكريس والخوف والإجلال لمعبوداتهم . 
أما المعنى الجديد للشرك فهو أن يعبد الإنسان الحاضر أصناماً خلقها في مخيلته فهو مع كونه يعترف بأنه لا يعبد إلا الله الواحد – خالق الأرض والسماء – نجده في الحقيقة يعبد نفسه ….. يعبد المال … يعبد آلهة الجنس …. والقوة … والقومية … وإلى ما هنالك من معبودات حديثة وقديمة .
لاشك أن هذا المعنى الجديد للشرك يشكل خطراً على الحياة وقوة انطلاقة الإنسان وحركة الحياة .


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*الحياة والعقل*




​
كل حل مرتقب لمشكلات الحياة التي نعانيها في هذا العصر ، ولتوجيه مستقبلها على سطح الأرض
إنما هو رهن بتثقيف العقول والنفوس في آن واحد أي بالتربية والتعليم معاً ، فإذا طلبنا التوفيق في جعل الحياة –حياة الفرد وحياة الجماعة – أفضل وأكرم .. فعلينا بالمادة الإنسانية أن نعالجها أي علينا بتربية الرجال والنساء لكي يبرون بالوعد ، ويتكلمون الصدق ، ويطيعون القانون ، ويؤثرون التعاون ، ويتنادون إلى الحق ويعدلون في الحكم ويعترفون بالفضل ، علينا أن ننشئ المواطن الصالح الذي تندمج فيه قدرة العقل وفضيلة النفس ليكون باعثاً في نفوس الناس في عصر تحيرت فيه المعاني وضاعت معالم الرسالة . 
نعم إن عالمنا المعقد بما فيه من قوى تتصارع يحتاج إلى عقول تفهم تلك القوى حتى يسيطر عليها فالإنسان يستطيع إذا ما حكم عقله في الحياة أن يجلس على القمة وأن يتهادى بين مصابيح النجوم .


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*تعاريف* 




​
الصداقة : يقدر قيمة الصداقة من يدفع ثمنها خدمات يقوم بها لأصدقائه وأعظم صداقة تتأتى عن طريق الخدمة .
السعادة : لنذكر أن السعادة تأتينا دون أن نسعى إليها فنحن نحظى بها في الأماكن التي لا ننتظرها …. قد نحظى بها في كوخ صغير فالسعادة مرتبطة بروح المحبة والسلام وسكينة النفس وصفاء البال .
الوحدة : لا حاجة للإنسان أن يشعر بأنه وحيد في هذه الحياة ما دامت الجبال تنتصب أمامه ، وجداول المياه تنساب عند قدميه .
العائلة : هي سعي الإنسان إلى ما بعد حياته .
الجيرة الطيبة : في وسعنا أن نكون سفراء صالحين عن طريق المحبة لجيراننا ونظهر لهم بأننا لا نحب الكراهية أو البغضاء بل العيش بسلام معهم جميعاً .


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*اكتناز الجمال*




​
تعودت منذ صغري أن أدون في مذكرتي أحسن الأمور التي تمر بي .
فكنت عند نهاية اليوم أجلس لأكتب ما برز أمامي من ألوان الجمال، وما أحسسته من مباهج الحياة . وكانت هذه هوايتي وبمثابة تسلية لي لتقطيع الوقت وللفائدة معاً لكن غدت مع الوقت عادة و أعطتتني درساً في طريقة اختيار أجمل الألفاظ والعبارات والجمل الهادفة للأيام التي فيها تغيم السماء ويتلبد الجو بالغيوم…….. وعندما أشعر بالوحدة حيث لا رفيق ولا صديق……. 
وفي وسع كل منا أن يعيش في فيض من الجمال الساحر إذا ما اعتاد أن يتطلع إلى ما هو جميل ورائع ويكتنز ذلك في مخيلته للأيام الصعبة


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*أرجع إلى بيتك*




​
وتابع تأدية رسالتك
اذهبوا إلى حقول أعمالكم فمحك أي دين من الأديان ليس ما يظهر منا وقت العبادة وفي أيام الجمعة والآحاد ..
بل ما يتلى في حياتنا العملية …..
في المكتب ، والمصنع ، والأندية ، والبيت .
لنرجع إلى بيوتنا ونتعامل مع بعضنا البعض بالمحبة وبالمعاملة اللائقة .. ولنطرد عنا روح الغرور والكبرياء . 
فالبيت هو الوطن الذي يجب أن نعيش به في سلام ووئام .


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*الشعب يحاكم المسيح*




​
هل للمتهم محامٍ يدافع عنه ؟ 
لابد من وجود محامٍ للمتهم لأن الجرم المنسوب للمسيح هو جنائي الوصف !!
امرأة في وسط الجمع قالت : أنا محامية وسأدافع عنه .
أنا امرأة أنقذ نفسي من صرامة الناموس ومن قسوة هذا المجتمع وأعطاني مكانة الكرامة والحياة والمجد .
علّم الناس المحبة .. علمنا أن نحب أقرباءنا كأنفسنا وعلمنا أن نحب حتى أعداءنا .
إن يسوع هو المتهم والشعب يطلب الحكم بقتله …
إنكم تريدون أن تقتلوا أمير السلام وإله المحبة والحق .
انتظروا واسمعوا يا قاتلي الأنبياء .. أصغوا إليّ أنا الذي أبرأ ني وأنقذ نفسي أصغوا إلي :
إنكم هنا أمام المحاكمة أنتم المتهمون لأنكم تريدون أن تقتلوا من كان للحياة نشيداً رائعاً ، ومن كان للمحبة عنواناً بارزاً .
نعم لقد سلم برئ للموت. وقانوناً لم يكن هذا مجافاة للعدالة فقط بل كان ذلك قتلاً مع سبق الإصرار والتصميم .
وفي أثناء المحاكمة وقف يسوع وحيداً إلا مع المرأة التي دافعت عنه ، ملحاً على المدعين عليه وعلى قضاته أن يفكروا في العدل والحق وهو اليوم يقف متحدياً الناس في كل العصور والأجيال أن يواجهوا الحق ويجيبوا على هذا السؤال : (ماذا أنتم فاعلون بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح )


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*أخي دعني أُصلي*




​
أخي !ماذا تريدني ………أن أصمت؟ وأنا أرى : 
سكينة الليل
وجمال البدر
وهيبة الكواكب
أتريدني أن أصمت وأنا أنظر إلى البحر وإلى الحقول وقمم الجبال؟
لا…..لا أستطيع أن أصمت……دعني أصلي.
أخي لقد حلت الرذيلة مكان الفضيلة ، والشر مكان الخير ، والبغض والحسد مكان المحبة والتضحية ، وانتشر الرياء وعم الكذب والبلاء ومع ذلك تريدني أن أصمت؟
قلبي يتألم من الوحشة والانفراد .
دعني أصلي من أجل النفوس التي تجوع لخبز المعرفة ، ومن أجل القلوب التي لم يمنعها حزنها من أن تنشد أغنية مع القلوب الفرحة .
دعني أصلي من أجل نفسي الآثمة المتألمة الغريبة في هذا الكون العجيب .
دعني أصلي من أجل كل اللذين رفضوا عبادة عجل الذهب ورفضوا الارتماء على أحضان ((فينوس)). ونبذوا آلهة الحرب والجاه والسلطان.
دعني أصلي من أجل كل الذين يتألمون معي.


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*الحرية*




​
إذا لم تتحرر النفس من قيودها التي تخنقها فمن العبث أن نفهم الواجب وتتم الغلبة .
فالحرية هي التي تخلق الرجال القوية وهي التي تتيح للذات أن تحقق إمكانياتها الكامنة .
الحرية دافع يقوم على خدمة الحق لأن الحق والعدالة والمساواة لا وجود لهم إلاّ في جو الحرية والتفتح والانطلاق.
فالأخلاق والعبودية لا يمكن أن يجتمعا.
الحرية إذاً لا تعني الفوضى وإطلاق الغرائز على سجيتها لكنها تعني تحكم العقل على العاطفة وإطلاق العقول والنفوس إطلاقاً يتفق مع الكرامة الإنسانية . 
الحرية هي شعور بأهمية الزمن.
الحرية تبحث عن الحق ((تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم)) .
نعم متى عرفنا الحق فالحق يحررنا من العبودية ومن أصنام البشر التعيسة .
الحرية هي فضيلة وجمال وخير وكمال الحرية هي المحافظة على الكرامة الشخصية والتحرر من الأهواء والشهوات.


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*أداة الانتحار*


إن العالم قد تقدم لكننا نشك في أن سكان الأرض أصبحوا أسعد حالاً وأهنأ بالاً.
اضطرابات سياسية …..
وأعاصير مالية …..
وضيق اقتصادي …..
وارتباك اجتماعي …..
وفساد أخلاقي …..
وتعدد آلهة البشر …..
لقد آمن الإنسان بالمادة واتجه العقل البشري إلى الطبيعة فقبض على أسرارها وفجر مواردها لكنه لم يستطع أن يقبض على أسرار نفسه وتنمية خلقه وشخصيته .
لذلك لم يكن هناك أي توازن بين السلطة على المحيط والسلطة على النفس.
ويخيل لنا أن عالمنا يتأرجح بين قوتين هائلتين : الأولى مادية والثانية روحية
واحدة تعمل للتعاسة والفناء والثانية تعمل للسعادة وللبقاء .
ففي يد الإنسان أداة الانتحار لهذا الجنس البشري ساعة يفجر أسلحة الدمار الشامل .
وإذا ما كتب للقوى الروحية أن تنتصر وتسود فالعالم سيسير نحو الاستقرار والسلام والطمأنينة. 
ومما لا ريب فيه أنه إذا تلاقت القوى المادية على صعيد القوى الروحية.
بحيث اذا تعاونت هاتان القوتان معاً على العمل فعندئذٍ تحظى شعوب أرضنا بألوان الراحة والهناء ويطل على دنيانا فجر عصر جديد مترع بالسعادة والهناء وحافل بالاستقرار والاطمئنان.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*عليك أن تقوم بدورك على المسرح*







ليس في الوجود إنسان لم يواجه الصعوبات أو يلتمس بعض المآسي .
ومؤخراً تكدست فوق ظهري أعباء الحياة حتى خشيت أنني لا أستطيع تحملها وخفت بأن أنوء تحتها وهكذا بدا كل شيء أمامي مظلماً.
قلت في نفسي : لماذا لا أُجرب شيئاً أنا أومن به، ولحد الآن لم أستعمله كما يجب؟ 
فأنا أومن بالمحبة فأحببت الأزهار والأشجار والجبال والوديان والحقول والبحار والانهار وتطلعت من حولي وكانت النتائج إيجابية فقد زال بعض من همي وغدت نفسي تميل للبهجة وللإشراق وتنزع للخير والصلاح.
هذه الحياة مسرحية وعلى كل إنسان أن يقوم بدوره على ذلك المسرح وعلينا أن نتقن دورنا على خشبة المسرح .
فالمحبة نافعة لكل الأيام ولكل عصر وزمان وإن كل ابتسامة هي ترنيمة وكل عمل طيب هو بحد ذاته صلاة.
ونصيحتي لك يا أخي الإنسان انه كلما بدت الدنيا مظلمة في وجهك فارجع إلى المحبة التي هي أعظم ما في العالم إذ يكفي أن يكون أبانا السماوي هو إله المحبة .​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*الألم*




​
الألم حقيقة واقعية بالنسبة لجميع الناس ، لا فرق بين مؤمن وملحد .
وإنما الفرق بين ألم وألم . إن المؤمن الصابر يشعر بقرب الخالق منه ويحس بأن القدير يعطيه بعد التجربة المنفذ.
والألم في حياتنا الأرضية له ألوان وأشكال منه ما كان بسبب المرض أو الفقر أو الفشل أو الحزن على راحل أو الظلم من طاغية .
والألم أياً كان نوعه له بداية ونهاية .وما دام هناك ألم فهناك أمل وهناك مجهود يبذل لتقليم أظافره وتقصير مداه. 
( طوبى للعابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعاً )


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*لست أعلم مصيري*





​
لست أعلم مصيري … بيد أنه يخيل إلي أن الصفاء يكتنفني من كل ناحية ، والسلام الروحي يهبط علي وأنا مستغرق في نومي ، طالما لا أعمل عملاً في النهار استحي منه في المساء . 
فاأنا بذلك أتمتع بسكينة النفس وهناءة البال ….. وهذا يكفيني … وأنا لست أخشى أحداً طالما أعيش بوحي الضمير .. وهذا يحقق لي كل ما أريد


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*القصـــد* 





​

يجب أن نتميز عن الحيوانات البكماء التي تحيا ولا تعرف لماذا تعيش.
وأن نتميز عن البشر الذين يعبدون أجسادهم ويؤلهون بطونهم ويناصرون الشهوة بملاذهم ….
أما أنت فلتكن لك غاية معينة وهدف معروف …
لقد كان هدف نابليون أن يسود العالم ، فلماذا لا يكون ذلك قصدك ، فتملك نفسك ، وتسيطر على العالم الخارجي ، وعلى شهوة الجسد ، وعلى شهوة العين ، وعلى تعظم المعيشة ؟
كان هدف لنكولن تحرير البشر من ربقة الاستعباد, فلماذا لا تنشر من حولك رسالة الحق الذي يرفع لواء الحرية عالياً بين الجميع؟
كثيرون حولك قتتلى …. وجرحى فماذا عملت لأولئك ولهؤلاء؟
افتح أذنيك تسمع الروح يناديك (( إن كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس))
فهل تنعم برؤية المكروهين المبغضين؟
فما نحن إلا أحد أفراد القطيع الصغير السائر في البرية .
يجب أن نعمل حساب المزالق والمنحدرات والذئاب والظلام – وفي وسط هذه جميعاً يوجه إلينا الراعي نداؤه قائلاً : (( لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير ….))
فإذا سرنا في الحياة بلا قصد أو هدف فقدنا كل رجاء فيها وكل قدرة عليها.


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*قوة الأمة*





​
إن قوة الأمة تقوم على حيوية مبادئها ، فإن السياسة الخارجية والداخلية في الأمة تتكيف حسب أخلاق شعبها ، ووحي زعمائهما, وجعل الأمانة والإيمان والمحبة دعائم قوية في حياة بنيها تصلح لأن يقوم عليها عالم جديد وبدون هذه الخصال والسجايا لن تفعل أقوى الاستعدادات الحربية وأدق المعاهدات الدولية شيئاً ، سوى تأجيل ساعة النكبة ، لذلك فإن الحاجة الملحة التي يفتقر إليها العالم هي التسلح المعنوي الروحي وأستطيع أن أفهم معنى التسلح المعنوي الروحي في وضع بيتي أولاً على نظام ثابت وأن أتخلص من أنانيتي وحب نفسي ومن ضعفاتي ومن مخاوفي وأن أتحلى بروح الأمانة والإيمان والمحبة كما أنه حق علينا أن نستردالله ليتولى الزعامة في حياتنا ونصيغ فيه صوغاً جديداً ، أنفسنا وشعوبنا ، والعالم بأسره . 


​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*النفس البشرية*




​
مهما تاهت النفس البشرية في مغاور الظلمة ومسالك الضلال لن تجد لها مستقراً ومقاماً إلا في الحق والعدل والمساواة (لقد خلقنا لك وستبقى قلوبنا حائرة كريشة في مهب الريح حتى تستقر فيك وتركن إليك)


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*مجرد إنسان*




​
لا احد يطلب من الفرد أن يكون شيئاً آخر غير مجرد إنسان فليس هو ملاكاً ولا هو شيطاناً بل هو مخلوق يمشي بمهارة على حبل مشدود ، وقد وضع العقل والفكر والضمير عن يمينه وانتصب الجسد والدم والغريزة عن يساره وكل ما هو مطلوب منه أن يحفظ التوازن بين كيانه البيولوجي وعالمه الروحي فهذا الجسم والروح – والإنسان والمجتمع- والعمل واللعب- والسماء والجحيم – واليوم والغد – كلها مظاهر وجب أن تعمل معاً بتناغم وانسجام . 
والغلبة والانتصار هي في المحافظة على التوزان في أوضاع الحياة .


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*المنفعـــة الشخصيــة*





​
إن أقوى باعث في الحياة هي المنفعة الشخصية الذاتية ، وهي باعث قوي يسيطر حتى على أفاضل الناس . وهذا هو حكم الشيطان . 
جرب أن تقول للناس أنك من المتفائلين في مستقبل الجماعة الإنسانية وتحدثت عن روح جديد يؤثر الخدمة على المنفعة ، قيل لك أنك من الحالمين في خيالات حمقاء بليدة . وذلك لأن كل طبقة تناضل في سبيل منافعها الخاصة ، وكل إنسان يحرص على منفعته الشخصية, كلنا نتزاحم أفراداً وجماعات على اختيار أكبر قسط من خيرات الدنيا وثرواتها على حساب الآخرين فالمنفعة الشخصية هي الباعث الأقوى في الحياة . فلا خير في الالتجاء إلى باعث آخر يوقظ ضمائر الناس .
*لكن طوبى للذي أعطاه الله فضيلة القناعة .*


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*تحب قريبك لا أقل من نفسك*




​
لو روعي هذا المبدأ لانقلبت كل أوضاع العالم الظالمة ولتقاسم بنو آدم منافع الحياة ومزاياها في مودة متبادلة ولخفت وطأة النزعة الاستعمارية التي تهدد العالم بالحرب والويلات .
نرجو أن يهتدي العالم إلى هذا المبدأ ليسود السلام والعدل وثقافة الجمال والصلاح والخير للجميع ، وإنا لواثقون أنه لن يتحقق هذا الحلم الجميل إلا إذا عمل كل منا بهذا المبدأ ((أحبب قريبك كنفسك)) ويقدر حياته بالقدر الذي يقوم به نفسه .
ومتى طبق الإنسان هذا المبدأ فإنه بلا شك سينهض ليحطم القيود والمظالم لا بالعنف والقوة بل بالحق المنبعث من النفس الحرة الأبية التي لا ترضى المذلة .
وقصة العالم حافلة بعدم محبة القريب فسقطوا وكان سقوطهم عظيماً ، وهذا ناموس طبيعي لأن الإنسان الذي لا تتجه عيناه إلا لنفسه ولا يهتم إلا بذاته لا يلبث أن يفقد كل معرفة عمن حوله من الناس . 
وأنت إذا أمعنت النظر في الحروب أو المشاحنات الجنسية والطائفية ، أو الدعارة الرسمية أو استغلال الشعوب المستضعفة وما إلى ذلك من الشرور والمساوئ التي تعذب حياة البشرية وتهدد المستقبل بأفظع النكبات يتبين لك أن هذه كلها ناجمة عن عدم محبة الآخرين ومعاملتهم بالحسنى .
طوبى للذي يجب قريبه كنفسه.


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*أنت للبيت والبيت لك*







اصلاح البيت هو اساس للإصلاح الديني والإصلاح الخلقي والإصلاح الجسمي والإصلاح السياسي والإصلاح الأجتماعي والإصلاح المدرسي والجامعي .
أكثرنا له شخصيتان شخصية داخل البيت وشخصية خارجه فأما الشخصية داخل البيت فعابسة شرسة ضعيفة الخلق بخيلة أنانية وأما خارج البيت فباسمة ضحوكة كريمة سمحة مضحية وفي هذا دليل على أن الخلق الكريم لم يتمكن من الشخص وأن ما يتظاهر به خارج البيت ليس هو إلا رياء فالبيت أحق بالرحمة وأحق بالإنسانية ولنعلم أن بيوتنا خير ما في وجودنا ولنعلم أيضاً أن سعادة البيت أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً وغيره رابعاً وخامساً ……. ردد دائماً أنت للبيت والبيت لك والبيت للأمة . 
ولا شيء أعز عند الأمة من البيت .
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*من هو قريبي ؟*




​
انه كل شخص يحتاج إلى عطفك وحبك وحنانك ومعونتك (( ربي اكشف عن عيني فأرى أقربائي وكل الذين يحتاجون إلي ، وامنحني من عطفك وحنانك وحبك ما يجعلني اعطف وأحنو وأحب الآخرين كما أحببتني أنت )) لنتذكر ونؤمن إن شيئاً ما هو أعمق من مجرد تقديم الذبائح وفروض العبادة أنه الحنان والعطف على الآخرين الذين هم في احتياج إلى طعام وغذاء إن كنا نغفل ذلك نتصرف كأقرباء مخلصين .


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*وحيداً في وسط الجموع*





​

إن كان أحد قد أحس بالوحدة في وسط الجموع الحاشدة إنه الناصري .هو ذلك الإنسان الذي زحمته الجوع لتسمع أقواله ولتلمس يده ولتمس هدب ثوبه ، أما هو فكان وحيداً منفرداً في وسطهم .
وقد ألقى على طريقه كله ظل من الوحدة والوحشة .
يسوع المسيح هو أبداً منسي مجهول يساء فهمه فهو متروك وحيداً يتبادل الناس في عيد ميلاده ملايين البطاقات وقلما يذكر فيها اسم المسيح وتحفل الموائد بصنوف المآكل والولائم الفخمة والأطفال -أخوته الصغار- يتضورون جوعاً على الأبواب ويسير المسيح في شوارعنا العامة ووسط الأحياء الفقيرة ولا يعنى به أحد .
تركه التلاميذ وهربوا 
وحيداً في البستان
وحيداً أمام رئيس الكهنة
وحيداً في دار الولاية
وحيداً في طريق الآلام
وحيداً على الصليب
جاء وحيداً
وعاش وحيداً
ومات وحيداً
كان بغير وطن
ولا مأوى يسند رأسه
كان مصاباً بداء الحنين إلى الله الواحد
جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله
ولم يكن له مكان في الخان
كان ملكاً حرم من عرشه
نراه في قمة الجبل منفرداً منعزلاً قبل بزوغ فجر النهار
لقد وجدتك أفضل صديق وألصق رفيق إلي لأنك أغنيتني بفقرك وبوحدتك وإذا ما دعوتني لأسهر معك ساعة في بستان حزن أو ألم سأشاطرك وحدتك بين الجموع لأمتلك منك نعمة وحقاً .


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*سنابل وأوراق


• النفس المثمرة الهادئة كالغصن الثابت ، المتدلّى بأثماره لا تهزّه الرياح لأنه مكلل بالثمر والخير .
• إننا نجد أعظم معاني القوة في الحياة الهادئة التي لا تصخب ولا تزمجر .
• خرج يهوذا وأسلم سيّده للموت ثم انطلق وأزهق روحه وقضى على حياته …… لقد كان يهوذا شريراً فاقترف جريمته الشنعاء….. وكان صالحاً لأنه لم يقوى على احتمال عبء ذنبه….. أليس كل يوم ترتكب البشرية جرائم ضد الإنسانية لكن لم نسمع يوماً أن أحدهم ذهب للانتحار ؟
• الذي يحب ذاته حباً مفرطاً ويعلو فوق الأشخاص والمبادئ ، معرض دائماً للوقوع في التجربة والانزلاق إلى الغواية ، إن الخائن هو خائن في قلبه منذ البدء وكل ما يحتاجه توافر الظروف المؤاتية لإيقاظ العناصر الشريرة في طبيعته .
• المحبة الصادقة لا تحتد أبداً ولا تعتب ولا تشا** ولا تفتري ، ولا تشوه على الناس مقاصدهم السليمة . 
• وما يصيبنا من بلايا ومحن لا يكون دائماً من تدبير الله وإن يكن بعلمه وأحياناً تكون المحن والبلايا بتدبير الناس وأحياناً أخرى بسبب ذواتنا واعوجاجنا أو أن تكون أثراً من آثار الحضارة المادية التي نعيش في كنفها .
• العالم اليوم مملوء بالبرص الروحي ، برص الشهوات الفاسدة برص الغضب وحدة الطبع ، برص الكبرياء ، برص الأنانية.*


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

كلماتٌ على الدّروب





​
• - وما أخلق بنا أن نفطن إلى القول المأثور : ( ومن أراد فيكم عظيماً : فليكن خادماً ) .
• - إنّ الجماعات ذات الشخصية المعنوية تعيش جنباً إلى جنب في هذا العالم ، وخيرٌ لها أن تعلم أنّ الخدمة المتبادلة لا المنافسة المتجافية هي ناموس الحياة ومصدر الخير الإنساني .
• - علينا تحمّل تبعة ما نكتب من خواطر وتأمّلات وما نأتي من تصرّفات وأفعال .
• - إنّ حريّة الفرد أساس كلّ رقيّ بشري اجتماعيّاً كان أو ماديّاً أو روحيّاً .
• - علينا أن نروّض أنفسنا على كيفيّة الانتفاع من خيرات الأرض واستخدامها لخير الإنسانيّة جمعاء ، فإذا أعطينا ملكاً حقّ علينا أن نحسن سياسته ، وإن وهبنا ثروةً حسبناها وكالة نؤدي عنها حساباً ، وعلينا أن نتعلّم كيف نعطي ممّا لنا في الخفاء دون أن تعلم شمالنا ما فعلت يميننا ، وكيف نعلّل فضائل الكرم والسخاء والضيافة على مسرح الحياة .
• - يجب أن يكون لكلّ فرد من أبناء الإنسانيّة حقّه العادل في الحياة الإنسانيّة الكريمة المتواضعة ، وفي الخيرات الزّمنيّة ، فلا وفرة تبطر ولا إمحالٌ يُفقر .
• - لعلّ من الخير لبني الإنسان أن يعالجوا أخطاء الدّيمقراطيّة والدّكتاتوريّة معاً بتقوية شعور الكرامة في الفرد ، وتشجيعه على حمل المسؤوليّة كفرد من أفراد الأمّة له حقوق وعليه واجبات .
• - الفرد مسؤول في كلّ ميدان عن الشرّ في أمّته وعن الخير فيها ، لأنّ مساوئ المجموع هي قبل كلّ شيء مساوئ الأفراد أنفسهم ، فإذا رأينا أمّتنا تنصف التجّار والأثرياء والأقوياء وتهضم حقوق الضعفاء ، وإذا رأيناها تضع القوّة فوق الحقّ فنحنُ قبل سوانا الملومون لأنّنا أبناءها وإذا رأيناها تنفق القسم الأكبر من ميزانيّتها في إعداد القتل والتّدمير ، وخلق المشاكل التي تعكّر صفو السّلام ، كنّا نحن الملومين ، لأنّنا أعطينا مالنا ( لقيصر ) ثمّ تغافلنا عن تبعتنا في الإشراف على السبل التي ينفق بها ( قيصر ) المال الذي ابتزه منّا .
• - اعلم شيئاً واحداً ، هو أنّ كبرياء الأمّة مصيبةٌ كبرى ، ولا تقلّ في شرّها عن كبرياء الفرد ، وما كبرياء الجماعة إلاّ أثر لكبرياء أفرادها .
• - ولا يسأل الإنسان أمام محكمة العدل الكبرى عن عقيدته ، بل عن أعماله وتصرّفاته ، وعن مسؤولية الفرد حيال الآخرين من زملائه وإخوانه .
• - لا تستطيع أن تصيح تلك الصيحة القديمة : ( أحارسٌ أنا لأخي ) .
• - إنّ ضمير الإنسانيّة يستجيب دائماً إلى نداء المحبّة والحريّة واحترام كرامة الفرد .
• - الكلمة الفاصلة والأخيرة في التاريخ للحقّ والحريّة.


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*معنى الحياة البشرية*




​
( هي نفس الإنسان ) كما قال أفلاطون ، وتفترض التقاليد الدّيمقراطيّة قيمةً خاصّة لحياة الإنسان ، وتعليلاً خاصّاً للكون ومكانة الإنسان ومصيره فيها ، وبدون هذا لا قيمة لها ولا معنىً فيها .
إنّ الإنسان أكثر من مجرّد مواطن في الأمّة ، وإنّ جعل الحياة البشرية مرادفة للطاعة لسلطان الدّولة ، مندمجةً فيها ، ممّا يعيق نموّ الإنسانية ويخفض شأنها .
لذلك فالدّول المتحضّرة تسعى بكلّ إمكانيّاتها لإعداد الإنسان ل**ب عيشه ، أي تزويده بالكفاية الاقتصاديّة – وترويضه ليكون مواطناً نافعاً – أي إعداده سياسيّاً – ثمّ إعداده ليكون رجلاً .
فالإنسان شخصيّة روحيّة قبل أن يكون مجرّد نتاج العوامل الطبيعية بيولوجياً كان أو اقتصاديّاً ، فالدّولة يجب أوّلاً وأخيراً أن تربط وجودها لخير الإنسان وحريّته وكرامته .


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*خواطر متفرقة


• لنقنع أنفسنا أنّه لا فضل منسوب إلينا وعند ذاك لا شيء يزعجنا أو يضرينا ، ولنفكّر كثيراً في نقائصنا وضعفائنا ، وعند ذاك نتساهل نحو نقائض الآخرين وضعفاتهم .
• ليس ثمّة رقّة جانب ودماثة خلق بدون الوداعة ، ولأنّنا شغوفون بأنفسنا نستاء بسهولة من الآخرين .
• اعلم يقيناً أنّ كلّ معضلاتنا واضطراباتنا وأحزاننا هي نتيجة تحدّينا للحقّ والعدل والصّلاح .
• الحق أنّ الإنسان لا تكون له شخصية مميّزة إلاّ متى عاش حياةً كاملةً صالحة ، ويرغب في عيشه الحقّ والإصلاح .
• عندي أنّه خيرٌ للإنسان أن يكون ساذجاً في إيمانه من أن يكون متشككاً بفلسفته وآرائه .
• متى زاغت الوطنية عن رشدها والتوت الحكومة عن قصدها ، وتجرّد الدّين من روحانيّة أمست هذه شرّ النّعم على الإنسانية ، والويل لمن تشابكت هذه العناصر كلّها واضطرمت ، عندئذٍ تنتعش الميول الظالمة وتتزعزع النّوايا الخبيثة القاتمة .
• المظالم ، القسوة ، والبغضاء ، والكراهية ، والتعصّب ، وضيق الفكر وبيلاطس ، وقيافا ، وشيوخ الشريعة ، والغوغاء الثّائرون ، والخيانة والغدر ، والجبن والأنانية ، كل يجاهد حسب زعمه في قضيّةٍ عادلة هي قضيّة قتل الخير والحقّ والجمال .
• القوّة التي نفتخر بها ليست القوة الباطشة التي تدكّ الجبال وتقلب البحار ، بل هي القوة الهادئة الرّحيمة التي تجذب الإنسان إليها لا عنوةً واقتداراً ، بل محبّةً واستعطافاً .
• أيّهما يا سيدي أقوى في الطبيعة ؟ تلك البراكين المدمّرة والزّلازل المخرّبة والعواصف الهائجة ؟! أم نور الشمس الهادئ الذي يحي موت الأرض وندى الصّباح الذي لا يتكلّم ولا يصخب والنّسيم العليل الذي ينعش الحياة ! 
أيّهما أقوى في الإنسان : ذلك القائد الجبّار الذي يصول في ميدان القتال و يفاخر بتقطيع الأوصال ! أم ذلك العالم المنزوي في معمله يبحث وينقب ويهرق دماء ذهنه لعلّه يتوصّل إلى اكتشاف يبرء به علل الإنسانية المعذّبة ؟ تُرى ، ماذا عسانا أن نختار ؟*


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*هل للطلاق من مضار ؟*






​
مهما احتفل الزّوج بطلاق زوجته ومهما هلّلت الزّوجة بطلاق زوجها فللطلاق مضار ، فهو ضارٌّ بالزّوج لأنّه ينمّي فيه النّاحية البهيميّة ، ويفقده الهناء العائلي ولم يعد هناك من يشاطره سرّاء الحياة وضرّائها .
وهو ضارّ بالمرأة ، لأنّه يفقدها مملكتها الصغيرة ويفقدها جمال الفضيلة ، ويقودها قسراً إلى ما يسمّونه العفّة وهنا بدء السّقوط والتهوّر .
كما يضرّ بالأولاد الصّغار ، وهو شرّ ما يصيب الأبناء المساكين على يد أعزّ النّاس إليهم وأقربهم إلى نفوسهم ، وهم الذين تقع على عواتقهم كوارثه ونكباته ، وبالتالي يتعس المجتمع بتعاسة العائلة ، وهنا نتساءل ماذا عسانا أن نفعل لدرء هذه المخاطر وتجنّب الطلاق الذي يسبّب مثل هذا الشّقاء للأولاد والمجتمع؟
أرى أنّ مسؤوليّة ذلك تقع على جميع قوى الإصلاح في الأمّة ، وأعني بها الحكومة ، كما أعني بها أيضاً الكنيسة عند المسحيين والمسجد عند المسلمين ، وغير ذلك من قوى الإصلاح والخير ، وأن نتناول جميعاً تشجيع الزّواج في العمر المناسب وفي منع الزّواج السريع ، ومنع الزّواج غير المتكافئ والذي لا تتمّ فيه شروط التعارف الصحيح ، والمحافظة على روح المساواة بين المرأة والرّجل في الحقوق والواجبات ، وما تُسأل عنه المرأة يجب أن يُسأل عنه الرّجل أيضاً ، والسّعي لتطهير هذا المجتمع من المفاسد لنخلق لأولادنا جوّاً صالحاً لا أثر فيه للمفاسد والشّرور ، وبداية نزع الشّرور والمفاسد هو البيت الذي يجب أن يكون صورة مصغّرة عن الوطن الجميل الذي نحبّه جميعاً ، وأن نعمل على مواجهة الطلاق بالإرشاد والتّسامح وروح المحبّة ، وأن نقتصر على إعطاء فسخ الزّواج بحالاتٍ محدّدة – يجب مراعاتها بحكمة ، والتمسّك بأهداب الخلق الكريم ، والتعامل مع الزّواج كفريضة مقدّسة ، أوجدها الله لسعادة الجنس البشري .


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*الطلاق*




​

لقد أصبحنا نتخوّف على مصير العائلة التي هي أساس النّظام الاجتماعي ، ونشكّ في إمكانيّة بقائها ، وعملي كقاضٍ في المحكمة المذهبية أستقرء أسباب الطلاق بأنّها متعدّدة ، أكتفي بذكر أهمّها :
1- أنانيّة الزّوجين ، فلم يعد الزّواج يقوم على فضيلة إنكار الذّات والتّضحية ، وعلى الزّوجين أن يدركا أنّهما لم يتزوّجا لنفسيهما فقط ، بل للمخلوقات البريئة التي انحدرت منهما والتي ينبغي أن تحترم حقوقها في وسط حياة عائلية هادئة وسعيدة ، فالزّوج الذي يفكّر بنفسه أوّلاً وفي متعته الخاصّة وفي خيانة زوجته يجعل حياة العائلة مهدّدة بالطلاق .
2- استبداد أحد الزّوجين وسعيه في أن يكون المسيطر على زوجته ، الأمر الذي لا يتناسب بشيءٍ مع روح المساواة في الحقوق والواجبات ، فينشأ عنها شقاق يؤدّي إلى الطلاق ، على الرّجل أن يسامح زوجته على هفواتها الصغيرة لكي يتمتّع بفضائلها الكبيرة ، وعلينا أن نتعلّم جميعاً أين تنتهي حقوقنا ومتى تبدأ واجباتنا !
3- جهل حقيقة الزّواج ومقامه وشروط السّعادة فيه ، وما أكثر الأزواج الذين يجهلون الزّواج وأهميّته .
4- ضعف الإيمان ، وهو من أسباب التراخي في الرّباط الزوجي ، وأصبح الطلاق متوقفاً على رغبة أحد الزّوجين ، وهناك من يحتفل ويبتهج ساعة صدور الحكم بطلاقه ، ولم يعد أحدٌ يتحدّث عنه همساً كأنّها من الكبائر ، بل أصبح زيّاً يرغب فيه كلّ من أنس في حياته الزّوجيّة حالاً يتّفق ورغباته وأهوائه .
5- اتّجاه معظم الأزواج إلى عبادة عجل الذّهب .
والدتي – رحمها الله -كانت تقول : مجرّد تفكيرنا بالمال وحده نتحوّل إلى فقراء حقيقيّين ، ومعظم الأزواج اليوم لم تعد تتحلّى بفضلة القناعة ، لذلك ازدادت متاعبها وطلبت الطلاق كحلّ لمشاكلها الماديّة المستعصية.
6- سهولة الزّواج وسرعته يؤدّيان إلى الطلاق السريع ، وما حسبناه حبّاً مقيماً ليس سوى شهوة عارضة زائلة .
7- الأحوال الطارئة ، كالبطالة وعدم إنجاب الأولاد ، وابتعاد أحد الزّوجين في طلب الرّزق أو في اقتناص الملذّات ، ولاسيّما الزّواج التّجاري المتبادل أي بين طفلة صغيرة السنّ والشيخ الثريّ الذي تزوّجته على سبيل المقامرة ، لا لتكون زوجته بل أرملته ، أو بين فقيرٍ وغنيّة تزوّجها لا حبّاً لها برأسها الجميل ولا بعقلها الرّاجح ، بل رغبةً في أموالها ، فينشأ عن عدم التّكافؤ هذا وعن عدم التّجانس في الميول والطباع شقاق يؤدّي إلى الطلاق أو الهجر الأبدي ، وممّا لا ريب فيه أنّ الطلاق مهما كان المسبب له ما عدا ( السبب الرئيسي الذي تقرّه جميع الأديان والجماعات المختلفة ) وأعني به ( خيانة الأمانة الزّوجيّة ) فهو مضرّ جدّاً في الأفراد والمجتمع والأمّة ، وهذا ما تثبته الحقيقة ويؤيّده الاختبار .


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*كلمات على دروب الحياة*

*• وماذا عسانا أن نطلب إلى أولئك الذين يصدرون القرارات الصادرة عن الحكومات ؟*
*

*
*أقل ما يُقال في هذا المجال عليهم أن يكونوا رجالاً من ذوي الأخلاق وأن يكونوا عند قول أفلاطون (عشاقاً للحكمة ).*
*

* 
*• عشق الحكمة معناها الميل إلى الحق وكراهية الباطل .*
*

*
*• ليس الإنسان آلة حاسبة بشرية ، فهو موهوبٌ بعواطف تلعب دائماً دورها حتى عندما يفكّر الإنسان تفكيراً عقلياً ، والحياة بدون العاطفة مستحيلة .*
*

*
*• محبّ الحكمة هو من يكون متأهباً لأن ينظر إلى الجماعة أو الأمّة أو العالم ، لا من حيث منفعته الخاصّة بل من وجهة نظر الخير العام ، لأنّ العالم واحدٌ وجميع الناس أخوة .*
*

*
*• الأمّة الصحيحة البدن من الدرجة الأولى لا يمكن أن تتكوّن من شعبٍ من الدرجة الثالثة ، كذلك لا يمكن تحقيق الدولة الديمقراطية من الطراز الأول بدون شعب يمتاز بأخلاق من الدرجة الأولى .*
*

*
*• أساس التعامل هو ثقة الإنسان في أخيه الإنسان والتيقّن من أخلاقه ، لأنّ الأخلاق هي أساس كلّ تصرّفات الحياة .*






​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*تقبل الحياة*




​

الحياة مزيج من الاختبارات، ففيها اليوم المطير القاتم المكفهر وفيها اليوم الصحو المشرق. فيها الحب الذي يطوف بالنفس في آفاق الوحي والإلهام والعاطفة المرحة الضاحكة التي تسكب في أرواح المغبوطين، وفيها الأحزان والآلام والهموم التي تكتنف نفوس المنكوبين المهمومين. وما لم نذق الحلو والمر، ونختبر هذا وذاك لن نبلغ المثل الأعلى الذي ينشده كل حي.
والحق أن الإفراط في نعيم الحياة وهناءتها ليس من الخير لنا في شيء. لكن محن الحياة قد تكون أنفع لنا من نعماتها لو عرفنا كيف نعالجها، ونحسن استغلالها. فالمحن تصهرنا وتهذبنا وتقومنا.
لذلك كان من النبل والخير أن نقبل الحياة كما هي، بكل ما فيها من خير وشر. وما يحل بنا من بلايا لا يكون دائماً من تدبير الله. قد تكون البلايا والمحن بتدبير الناس وأحياناً أخرى بسبب اعوجاجنا وجهلنا بحقائق الحياة. 
أو قد تكون أثراً من آثار الحضارة المادية التي نعيش في كنفها ومتى توافر لنا الإيمان والصبر تصبح المحنة والمصيبة وسيلة لتدريبنا وتهذيبنا في الحياة المثلى.


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*سفر حياتي*






سفر الحياة كتاب مختوم يُعلنْ منه تدريجياً ما يمضي في الزمان ويبقى سائرة سراً مكنوناً في صدر المستقبل.
أسأل نفسي يا ترى ما هي الفائدة من مراجعتي لسفر حياتي ؟
إن مراجعته لا تخلو من فائدة وربما فوائد لي ولغيري ممن لهم علاقة بحوادث سفري ومن لا علاقة لهم بها. فإني بهذه المراجعة أحاسب نفسي، وأقومها، وأصلحها،وأصقلها, وأبذل جهدي في تبييض ما سودته سابقاً في سفري وأحسن إلى من أسأت إليه وأن أسعى إلى كتابة الجيد المفيد ,حتى إذا ذكرنا القوم بعد طي الصفحة الأخيرة من سفر حياتي يذكرونني بالخير. 
إن أجسادنا تبلى ولكن سفر حياتنا لا يبلى بل يبقى سالماً بسطوره وأحرفه وجميع محتوياته كما سطر في حياتنا الجسدية إلى أن نقف أمام محكمة العدل الكبرى. 





​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*الطبيعة والمؤهلات النفسية*





​
ليست الطبيعة كلها جميلة، فإنها تبدل منظرها تبعاً لأطوار الناظر إليها. فالذين ثقلت قلوبهم بالحزن والأسى، تبدو لهم الشمس المتلمعة شكلاً كئيباً لعيناً. أما الذين امتلأت قلوبهم بالهيام والطرب، فحتى الماء الأسن الراكد الجاري وسط الأقذار المستكرهة يبدوفيه ينابيع الغبطة والهناء .
والطبيعة لا تفتح صدرها ولا تزيح اللثام عن بهجتها أمام الذين لم ترقَ بعد مؤهلاتهم النفسية. فالجبال والأنهار بدت آلهة للأقدمين ذوي القلوب الفطرية الساذجة، أما لأبناء العصور الوسطى الذين اكتنفتهم المخاوف المروعة فقد كانت الطبيعة مباءة الشياطين المردة.
وليس أحد يقدر على الأستمتاع بها والد*** إلى أعماقها إلا من عرف قلب الله واقترب منه. وتلك العلاقة القائمة بين زنبقة الحقل والشاعر الخيالي علاقة أشبه بصلة الروح بالروح، مردها قيام المحبة بينهما. فما لم تشعّ المحبة بأنوارها في المشهد، تبقى الطبيعة خافية لا تعلن أسرارها. وقد يقال بحق أن الذي يحب أنفس البشر هو وحده الذي يقدر على حب الطبيعة والإعجا بها. 




​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*معركة الحياة*





​
عادة ما تكون على جبهتين عظيمتين.
جبهة داخلية وأخرى خارجية، وإحراز النصر في الجبهة الداخلية هو أساس ثابت ترتكز عليه قوة الشخصية.
فالعراك القائم في نفس الإنسان هو من اوعر الطرق وأكثرها تشعباً، وأصعبها اقتحاماً وأبعدها هدفاً لأن هذا العراك لا ينتهي بالموت هي حرب دائمة في داخل الإنسان بين عنصر الخير والصلاح وعنصر الشر الذي دخل البيت من الخارج.
كم وكم من البشر اندحرت في معركة النفس الداخلية, فاستعمل سلاح الناموس فاندحر .. ثم سلاح الأخلاق فخانته أعصابه فالتجأ إلى الفلسة فلم تجده نفعاً. 
علينا ترويض النفس وتدريبها على الفضائل وإلاّ خسرنا معركة الحياة على الجبهة الداخلية. أوصى أفلاطون أحد تلاميذه قائلاً: لا تنم حتى تحاسب نفسك عن ثلاث:
1- هل أخطأت إلى أحد ؟
2- ماذا اكتسبت من أدبٍ في يومك ؟
3- ماذا كان ينبغي أن تعمل من البر فقصرت به ؟
إذاً لابد من ترويض النفس على محاسبة الضمير وعلى الأفكار الصالحة والتضحية تجاه الأهل وحمل الأمانة بكل إخلاص. 
هذه هي روح التضحية الذي نتمكن فيه من ربح معركة الحياة الخارجية.


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*الطبيعة في سطور*





​
كل ما في الطبيعة يشهد بعظمة الله، لأنها تحمل وحياً إلهياً مقدساً.الطبيعة كتاب خطّته يد الله، لأن الطبيعة فكر، والفكر معرفة الله، ومعرفة الله العبادة، والعبادة هي الصلاة في محراب الطبيعة. 
ليس أحد يقدر على الاستمتاع بالطبيعة والد*** إلى أعماقها إلا من عرف قلب الله واقترب منها لأنها مرآة وجه الله.
في جمال الطبيعة الإيمان والرجاء وفيها المحبة وفيها العلم والشعر معاً وخصوصاً فيما لا يمكن التعبير عنه باللسان.
كل إنسان يستطيع أن يحصل على الهدوء والطمأنينة عندما نلجأ إلى أمنا الأرض لأن جمالها يبعث الرحمة في النفس.
كلما نتطلع إلى البحر فلابد لنا أن نتذكر كلمات المزمور الخامس والتسعين التي تقول ((الذي له البحر وهو من صنعه)).
البحر صورة صادقة عن الحياة، وجنة الله في دنياه الجميلة.
أحب السيد المسيح الوديان والجبال لذلك كانت الموعظة الشهيرة على الجبل .. وكان جبل الجلجثة شاهداً على أعظم حدث في التاريخ.
من عاش للطبيعة فالأجواء مسكنه، ومن عاش للطين لا يسمو عن الطين.
الطبيعة منحة من الله مجانية وهي أليفة الروح.
الذين يفشلون في الحياة وفي الحصول على السعادة هم الذين لا يعرفون معنى جمال الطبيعة وسحر الوجود.
لنبني لنفسنا عالماً جديداً مملوء بالعطاء والجمال **حر هذا المكان.
تبقى الطبيعة خافية لا تعلن أسرارها إلا لأصفياء القلوب، وقد يقال بحق أن الذي يحب أنفس البشر هو وحده الذي يقدر على حب الطبيعة والإعجاب بها.ومن لايحب جمال الوجود يكون مفطور عاى الغدر والخيانة
أليست السموات المرصعة بالكواكب والأرض الحافلة بأسباب الجمال وكل شيء في الطبيعة يهمس برسالة الله في آذان بنيه المختارين الأصفياء.
الطبيعة تمثل وجود الخالق العظيم وهي العضو الذي به تتكلم الروح عن الإنسان، ولا يجهل هذا الجمال إلاّ من تجرد من الروح.
كل ما فينا يمثل صوت حقيقة جمال الطبيعة لأن الجمال هو الحق المطلق، والنقاوة والطهارة.
جمال الطبيعة تملأ مطالعته القلوب حياة وهناء وهي تعمل بالعدل ولا تخاف لوماً وفي وقفتها الجميلة مضمومة اليدين إلى الصدر تشبه يسوع المسيح.


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

اعطانا والدته الكلية القداسة.

 هذا عطاؤه لنا. فهي فرحنا وأملنا.

وهي امنا بحسب الروح وهي قريبة

 منا بالطبيعة بحسب الجسد كانسان

 وكل نفس مسيحية تنشدّ اليها بحب


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

مجهود جميل 
شكرا جدا
سلام ونعمه


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*الأبطال لايموتون*



​
كانت الشعوب قديماً تفخر بعدد الأبطال الشجعان الذين كانوا لديهم . لذلك نسجت عند هؤلاء الشعوب البطولة بالأساطير والحكايات .
أما اليوم فإن البطل الحقيقي هو رجل المبادئ الذي لاينافق ولا يقضي إلا بالحق ولا يأكل إلا الرزق الحلال الطيب. 
هؤلاء الأبطال آثرواالعذاب والموت ولم يغيروا من مبادئهم وما اقتنعوا أنه الحق .
هؤلاء هم انبياء العصر بمعناه الواسع ,هم الذين صنعوا التاريخ وتركوا أثراً كبيراً فيه .
لاأعتقد أن سبارت*** قد مات وهناك أحراراً بقيادة سبارت*** وهم على غمامة بيضاء عائدون ليرثوا ملكوت هذه الأرض.

</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*
قصة التاريخ الإنساني


قصة التاريخ الإنساني كانت كلها قصة للتحدي الذي وجهته الطبيعة أو الجماعة إلى الإنسان. ولم يقف هذا التحدي عند حد من الحدود بل في كل عصر من العصور واجه الانسان ألواناً جديدة منه. وفي وسع كل امرئ أن يضيف لبنة إلى صرح الماضي، وأن يضيف خيطاً إلى خيوط التاريخ الكثيفة. وليس ثمة مبرر للإنسان أن يقف موقف المحايد أمام تحدي عصره وزمانه لأن هذا الحياد بعينه هو إقرار منه عن فشله وخذلانه.وعن طريق دراستنا لقصة التاريخ الإنساني نفهم قصة الحياة بمآسيها وملاهيها، ونستكشف سر عظمة الإنسان وأن نميز بين قيم منحطة وقيم رقيقة خالدة. 


​*


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*السلام المعدوم* 



​

قد سمعت بعض الوعاظ ينحون باللائمة في عظاتهم وكتاباتهم على رؤساء الأمم والشعوب لأنهم لم يحترموا هذا “السلام” أي يعتقدون أن لا يكون بين الأمم حروب طاحنة ولا حروب باردة.
لابدّ لنا من أن ننشد السلام في نفوسنا ونفوس عائلاتنا وإلى كل شخص نستطيع أن نقدم له هذاالسلام الروحي .
السلام هو سلام النفس والروح لا سلام الأحياء على هذه الأرض التي ثبت قطعياً أن السلام ما سادها ولن يسودها يوماً.
فلا شأن لنا بالسلام المعدوم بين البشر بل نبحث عن السلام في قرارة النفس وفي عالم الضمير … لنصلي (وعلى الأرض السلام).
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*راع في قولك فعلك* 







راع الصدق واجعله أساس القول.

راع الأمانة واجعلها أساس المعاملة.

راع الوفاء واجعله أساس الصداقة.

راع شعور الآخرين ولا تجرح ما يمس شعورهم.

راع مصلحة الآخرين لأن لكل إنسان حقوقه.

راع حكمهم واعلم أنهم سيصدرون حكماً عادلاً عليك بغض النظر عن غناك إن كنت غنياً أو كنت عليهم سيداً.

راع محاسبة نفسك لأنها أمارة بالسوء.

راع في عملك في أن يكون مطابقاً لقولك مبنياً على الشرف والاستقامة.

راع واجبك نحو نفسك واجعلها على الدوام مواجهة لشمس الحياة.

راع حق الجوار “واحبب قريبك كنفسك”.

راع أن ترمي خبزك على وجه المياه فإنك تجده بعد أيام كثيرة.

راع في قولك الحق ولا تخشى فيه لومة لائم.

لأن صوت الأعمال يعلو على طنين الكلام.​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*طوبى للذي يترك قضيته للحق*





​


من أروع المحاكمات التاريخية التي لم ينسَها البشر تلك التي حوكم فيها سقراط فيلسوف الإغريق. وهي المحاكمة التي وقف فيها أنبل من أنجبتهم أثينا. وأمام من ؟ أمام شرذمة من مواطنيه ممن كانوا دونه علماً وجاهاً ومقاماً. 
وإليكم التهمة الشاذة والتي وجهت إلى الابن البار سقراط.
“إن سقراط يرتكب جرماً في عدم إيمانه بآلهة المدينة، وإدخاله علينا آلهة أخرى جديدة. وهو يرتكب جرماً بإفساد أخلاق الشباب، ولهذا يستحق الموت.
جرمه كان حبه للفضيلة – حبه لفحص خفايا الناس, ولتقويم اعوجاجها, وتكميل نفوسها.
قال للمدعين: إني أترك الفصل في قضيتي للحق.
فحكموا عليه بالموت. لكن ليس هو الموت الذي يموت فيه الأشرار بل هو موت الحياة.
وحينما سمع حكم الموت قال: سأخرج من وسطكم محكوماً عليّ بالموت وسيخرج الذين حكموا عليَّ، محكوما عليهم من الحق ليلقوا جزاء شرهم وغدرهم.
نعم لقد أسلم قضيته للحق وخرج من القاعة ليجرع كأس السم فانتصرت حرية الفكر، وحرين الدين، وانعطف مجرى التاريخ .
فطوبى للذي يترك قضيته للحق.
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*الحياة المنتصرة في سطور*





​


• نمت وحلمت أن الحياة كانت جمالاً …
وعندما استيقظت وجدت أن الحياة كانت واجباً …
• إنه لمن السهل أن نموت غير أن كل من يموت يخسر. إذاً علينا أن نعيش من أجل أن نفوز.
• اجلس – كي تُرى، اصمت – ليستحسنك الناس .
• ينحصر الجمال الحقيقي في النفس في نبل الروح ونقاوة السلوك.
• إن هذاالزمان مثل باقي الأزمنة هو جميل عندما نعرف كيف نعيش فيه.
• لا ننسى أن في الحياة نواميس عادلة تقول أننا نحصد ما نزرع وهذا القانون ينطبق على عالمنا المادي والروحي على السواء. 
• كن من الذين يسيرو بالقافلة نحو منبع النور، وفي طريق الخير والجمال.
• لست براغب أن أطيل حياتي إذا لم أكن أعرف كيف أستفيد من أوقاتي.
• يستطيع كل إنسان أن يقدم شيئاً لقضية السلام العالمي عندما يعمل بالقاعدة الذهبية (أحبب قريبك كنفسك).
• جربت الوصول للسعادة عن طريق المال فلم أعثر عليها, وفي وسط الضجيج فلم أجدها، لكن عندما جعلت حياتي تتناغم مع الحقائق الأساسية في الحياة فعند ذاك بدأت أشعر بحلاوة السعادة وعذوبتها. وما أسرع ما أخذت الحياة تفيض بالجمال أمامي مثل النهر المتدفق المنساب بين الشواطئ الناعمة …
• الرجل الحقيقي هو الذي لا يستهويه المال ولا الجاه هو الذي لا يكذب، ولا يحتال، ولا يرتشي ولا يقدم الرشوة بل يحافظ على الحياة ويحكم بالمنطق والحق والعدل والرحمة. هذاالرجل بالنهاية هو أمل البشرية.
• الإنسان ليس هو ملاكاً ولا هو شيطاناً بل هو مخلوق يمشي بمهارة على حبل مشدود، الضمير عن يمينه والدم والغريزة عن يساره. وكل ما هو مطلوب منه أن يحافظ على التوازن بين كيانه المادي وعالمه الروحي ..
الجسم والروح – الإنسان والمجتمع – العمل واللعب – السماء والجحيم – اليوم والغد، كلها مظاهر وجب أن تعمل معاً بتناغم وانسجام.
• وجدت الشقاء المجسم في حياة البشر، عندما قال العلم والفلسفة أنهما كفيلان بحل معضلات البشر. أين عجرفة العلم .. وأين ادعاء الفلسفة ؟!
باطل الأباطيل كل شيء باطل وكل مال زائل … فردت الأودية والجبال – كل شيء باطل وكل مال زائل​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات في النفس* 









ماذا فعلت ؟
هل أكملت المهمة حسب ناموس الحياة ؟
ثم من أنا ؟
ماأقل الخير الذي فعلت ! وحتى هذا الخير القليل كان ممزوجاً بعدم الرضا والقبول الحسن
كيف سأعبر الحياة نحو الضفة الأخرى الى العالم غير المنظور ؟
من يستطيع أن يقدر في النهاية أن يقول :هاهنا شيئ جميل ؟
كل أعمالنا مها خلصت مشوبة بالأنانية وحب الذات
لماذا يانفس عالمك تغمره الدماء والشقاء, ويرتع فيه الجبن والخيانة, وتسرح فيه الرزيلة في شمس رابعة النهار ؟
كيف نستطيع أن نقيم محكمة صفرى لتحديد مسؤولية الشر فينا ؟
هل نحن فعلاً تروس في آلة نعجز عن وقف حركتها ؟
دع الأمور تأخذ مجراها , والأقوال تفعل فعلها
ولتبتسم جروحنا ابتسامات عذبة , لأن المحبة التي صلبت فازت وأنتصرت بمجد عظيم.​</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*العمر قصير والعهد قريب*





​


قد تضيق النفس في أحيان كثيرة بالحياة بسبب جهل الآخرين وحماقتهم وشرهم المستطيرالذي الذي ليس له حدود ولا أغوار.
أو قد يتعب العقل بسبب التفكير في مشاكل الحياة وهمومها0
ومع ذلك يا صديقي 
الحياة ليست بلا معنى
بل سراً مقدساً فيه الخير كله
والتاريخ ليس سلسلة من الحوادث الصماء المتتالية
بل هو تدبير إلهي لبلوغ مقاصد معينة
وليس الدين مجرد عبادة وطقوس
بل هو صلة بالله وثيقة
وليس أصل الإنسان قرداً بل الإنسان جعل من نفسه قرداً
والحياة جديرة ياصديقي أن نحياها بكل لحظاتها، فتحمل يا صديقي فالعمر قصير والعهد قريب..


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*القلب المخلص أفضل من كتاب الترتيل*






​

إن الذين يؤمنون بالله ويلتمسون مساعدته يحصلون على شخصية قوية ويصبحون محبوبين من الناس ولماذا ؟ لأن إيمانهم الروحي يجعلهم بالغريزة ينالون الحظوة عند الآخرين. ولأن قدرتهم الداخلية تجذب إليهم أصدقاء 0
ومع هذا فإن أناساً كثيرين لا يستفيدون من تأثير الإيمان والصلاة العجيبين على الشخصية لأنهم يخالون أنفسهم يتفوقون عليها، ويهزأون بالديانة ناسبين لها الوهم والخيال. على أنهم يسرعون إلى الطبيب حالما يشعرون بالألم. ويستدعون محامياً عندما يحتاجون إلى القانون. ولكنهم عندما يواجهون أتعاباً يصعب على الطبيب أو المحامي حلها فإنهم عندئذٍ فقط يلجأون إلى الله ويلتمسون المساعدة منه تعالى.
وإذا استفهمت منهم عن سبب تأخيرهم في التماس المعونة من الله يجيبونك كيف يمكنني أن أقبل شيئاً لا أفهمهُ تماماً ! مع أنهم يقبلون التلفزيون والطائرة والقوى غير المنظورة ويؤمنون بكل معجزات العلم ولكنهم لا يؤمنون بمعجزة الصلاة فإنهم لا يرون بعيون الإيمان الفوائد الجمة التي تنتج عن المحادثة مع الله. 
إن هذه الفوائد تظهر في كل حين سواء أكان الأمر بسيطاً أم عويصاً … سل الجندي الذي يحني رسه بالصلاة عندما يكون في الحرب … سل الأم الراكعة عند سرير ولدها المريض تضرع إلى الله لأجل شفائه. فهما يجيبانك كيف أن اتجاههما إلى قوة أعلى يهدئ روعهما، فإنهما يحصلان إذ ذاك على قوة خفية جديدة.
إن للصلاة فوائد غير تهدئة الأعصاب في الساعات العصيبة. أما قيمتها العظيمة فهي أنها تحرّرك من عدم رؤية نفسك. لأن باتحادك الدائم بالقوة التي تقودك إلى الجمال والحق والحكمة، تبتعد عن رؤية هيئتك غير المرضيَّة وحينما تقابل ذاتك بصورة الله تأخذ بترك عوائدك غير المستحبة كالكبرياء والطمع والعداوة والتحامل على غيرك – وغير ذلك من الأمور التي تبعد الناس عنك.
وهذه التغييرات لا تتم إلا إذا جثوت على ركبتيك ونظرت إلى فوق وتمتمت بعض كلمات أو عبارات اعتدت تلاوتها. فإن الصلاة الحقيقية ليست صلاة شفوية ظاهرية بل هي المحبة التي تحصل عليها نحو الذين لا يمكنك أن تحبهم. وهي ليست سجل مطاليب بل هي الشوق لتحسين النفس أولاً عوضاً عن تحسين أحوال المحيطين بك.
ليس من الضروري أن يصلي الإنسان في الكنيسة أو في مكان مخصص للعبادة فقط، فإن المرء يمكنه أن يصلي في أي وقت شاء وفي أي مكان أراد. لأن القلب المخلص أفضل من كتاب الترتيل وعمل الخير يؤثر أكثر من الجلوس في المقعد الامامي. وقد يُخال إلى الكثيرين أن الدين جُعل للضعفاء فقط وأن عدم الإيمان بالله دليل على التهذيب والتفوق في العقل، غير أنهم يجهلون أن الكثيرين من رجال العلم والتهذيب ينسبون نجاحهم إلى إيمانهم بالله. فقد كتب أحد أطباء علم الحياة يقول: إن الصلاة هي أعظم قوة للنشاط الديني الذي يمكن للإنسان أن يحصل عليها فإذا اعتدت أن تصلي دائماً بإخلاص فإن حياتك تتغير تغييراً ظاهراً وداخلاً. وأقدر أن أصرّح أنني بعد أن فشلت في تطبيب المرضى فإن تأثير الصلاة أزال المرض والغم الذي سببه الفشل.
قال مهاتما غاندي: “لأنني أؤمن بالله فإنني أوقن أن الصلاة هي أسلم واسطة تجعلني أشعر بحضوره.” وهذا هو المعنى الحقيقي للصلاة وقوتها ومكافأتها.
نعم إنني أؤمن بالصلاة وأشكر الله لأنني تعلمت أن أصلي عند ركبة والدتي. وكما قال أحدهم: “صلِّ كأن كل شيء متوقف على الله ثم اذهب إلى عملك كأن كل شيء متوقف عليك”.


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*كثيرون يحبونك ولكن !*







كثير من الناس يحبون ملكوتك يا يسوع.
لكن الذين يحملون صليبك قليلون.
شركاء المائدة خلق كثير لكن شركاء التقشف والخدمة قليلون.
كثيرون يتبعونك إلى مائدة الخبز لكن قليلون يتبعونك إلى شرب كأس الآلام والأحزان.
كثيرون يحبونك من أجل الكنائس والمعابد لكن سرعان ما يحولوا أنظارهم إلى الأمور العالمية عند انتهاء الموعظة.
سامحنا يا معلم لأننا لا ندري أنك قلت (إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني).​

</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*الفقير الذي تشنقه العدالة*





​

ما هي خطايا المسكين الفقير الذي تشنقه العدالة ؟
ما هي خطايا الجاهل بالنسبة لخطايا الأستاذ الكاذب الذي يخدع بسطاء القوم ويقتلهم جسداً ونفساً .
أظن أن خطايا الأميين لا تعد شيئاً بالنسبة للخطايا التي يرتكبها العلماء والعظماء والنبلاء وأصحاب الرتب الروحية والمناصب العالية. لذلك أرجوك لا تقف على الشاطئ ولا تكون أداة عثرة في طريق الخير والحق والعدالة.


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*الإنسان يتكلم*






​

أنا خلية من بين بلايين الخلايا التي يحويها الجسم المدعو بالإنسانية.
أنا لست بآلة صماء، وأعتقد أن زيادة معرفتي وثقافتي تفتح لي المجال لتوسيع إيماني بالحياة.
وأنا لا أتلاشى وأضمحل عندما تنمو معارفي, بل أضمحل وأتلاشى ساعة أفقد إيماني بالأمل والرجاء.
أنا لا أستطيع أن أكون إنساناً إلاّ إذا أثبت بجميع وسائل الإثبات أنني أخ لقريبي في الإنسانية. 
أنا لا أتذوق السلام الداخلي إن كنت محروماً منه داخل نفسي …
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*من وحي الحياة*





 

• المرأة قيثارة لا تبوح بأسرارها إلا لمن يعرف كيف يعزف عليها, ومن السهل قيادتها على شرط أن يتولى ذلك رجل مستوفٍ لصفات الرجولة والكرامة.
• ماذا يفيد الجائع أن تقول له: (“لقد كان المسيح جائعاً !)
• ليس في نقدنا لقومنا، والتنديد بعيوبهم ما ينافي حبنا لهم !
• ليست الحرباء بأشد تلوناً من البشر.
• أتساءل لو كانت ثمرة معرفة الخير والشر فضيلة أكان يقدم أحد على اقتطافها ؟​

</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*الطبيعة البشرية*






​
أنا مع القائلين إن أنشودة العدل بين الأمم وإنصاف الضعفاء من الأقوياء، لم تكن إلا طنيناً ارتفعت به حناجر أنصار الإنسانية ودعاة الحق والحرية.
لأن الإنسان بطبيعته وغريزته حيوان مكافح فلن تجدي فيه نفعاً معاهدات السلام ولا مواثيق الأمم المتحدة. ومع أن الناس يتعشقون السلام ويرهبون أهوال الحرب وفظاعتها فإنهم يخضعون في آخر الأمر إلى موجبات الغرائز الوحشية مما يؤكد على أن الطبيعة البشرية مشكلة حقاً. 
إن هذا العالم لم يخلق ميداناً للقتل والتدمير والتخريب , ولم يخلق الإنسان ليكون قاتلاً ولا ليكون مقتولاً بل خلق هذا العالم ليجعل من الإنسان ملكوت الله على الأرض.
الحل بأيدينا فإما أن نحيا حياة كريمة نذلل فيها مصاعب العيش لجميع الأفراد والشعوب ونضاعف بهجة الحياة لأبناء الإنسانية وإما أن تزول حضارتنا كما زالت من قبل حضارات واختفت أمم وشعوب.
</B></I>


----------

